# Ultrasound - Missed Twin Stories?



## Mamabean1

Hi all, I'm new here and looking for some info/your stories/experiences. DH and I are currently expecting our 5th baby, this is my 6th pregnancy. I found out extremely early (8 days before my period would have shown) that I was pregnant, super early for me. With my others I found out after I had missed a period. My symptoms also started around 4 weeks, and typically don't start til 7-8 weeks. Also, my belly is already huge at 7 weeks (I'm 7w4d now). I look like I'm 18 or 20 weeks pregnant already, and I know some of that is baby bloat, but some of it is not as it is still there in the morning. And yes I know a woman can show earlier with each pregnancy but there is a line there eventually... With my last two babies I started showing a bit around 9-10 weeks but not anything like this. I seemed to "pop" at 6ish weeks. Since I found out I was pg, I have had the strong feeling that it's twins. I can't seem to shake it. Borderline obsessed. I've dreamed about it, also. I'm turning 35 next month, so I fit in the the age category where chances are increased, and also because I've had 5 previous pregnancies. I went for an early scan today to confirm or rule out twins... and the result was inconclusive. It was my midwife doing the scan, and we saw one sac, one baby with a good strong heartrate of 155bpm. I'm so happy for that, don't get me wrong... but there were some strange shadowy-looking things behind the baby and a bit above, towards the middle of the sac (not against the side) that we just couldn't figure out what it was. She said it's still possible that I could go for my 18-20 week scan and see two babies there, or that it could be the amnion as it hasn't quite fused with the chorion yet. Now, that doesn't happen until 12-15 weeks, so I've read. And I've had early scans with all my babies and have never seen these shadowy things... has anyone here had an ultrasound early on and been told there's one, only to find out there's two at the next scan? She said it's still really early and that it's hard to see everything, she couldn't get the wand in around baby to see behind it to figure out what this was that we were seeing. I still cannot shake this twins feeling. I'm just looking for anyone who has had a similar experience and found out that it was indeed twins. I don't know if I'm just grasping at straws here or what! I know it's not very common to miss a twin these days, but she isn't a trained u/s tech, and it isn't entirely unheard of... we only saw the one sac so it would be easier to miss a twin in a single sac than to miss a second sac. I can't seem to post a pic, but the baby is basically against the side, of course, and the shadows are a bit above and behind baby, it's definitely not the band of the amnion that you might see at the bottom, in between baby and the sac. This is in a free area, like towards the middle of the sac, and the images were running the length of the baby. I'm so confused! TIA!


----------



## happy02

Hi! Can we see a pic of ur scan?

I went for a scan at about 5 weeks with my last pregnancy as had serious pains and a real heavy feeling, like the baby was literally goin to fall out. At the scan they wer like 'all fine, can just see the heartbeat. U r about 5 weeks.' They asked me to come back just over a week later to have another check. I was 7 weeks then. Then!!! Surprise!!!! 2 little beans!! I am skinny but didn't really pop til about 4 months. The only different symptoms I had from 1st pregnancy was the pains and feelings av mentioned and the real bad hunger pangs! I had to eat little and often, every hour often! Felt so hungry. 

Mine wer not identical so had ther own sacs. 2 wer clearly visible in ther own sac. If urs looks shadowy, if it is twins they must b identical as they r together?? 

Go and get another scan an tell them to have a bloody good look xxx


----------



## Mamabean1

Ultrasound and belly pic are below. Pic is from just 7w0d!! Ultrasound pic only shows a portion of the shadowy stuff we saw behind/above baby and running the length of baby.

I am 7 1/2 weeks. I popped at like 6ish weeks, like never before have I shown this early this much. And the hunger this time is just crazy, like every hour I'm starving.

If its twins, they would be sharing a sac but they could still be identical or fraternal, depends on if they share the same placenta or not I believe.

I wish I could just go and get another scan... I live in a remote area and ultrasound techs only fly in every 6-8 weeks. My midwife did the scan yesterday and it's obviously not her area of expertise. But she knew her way around the machine enough to get the heartrate and measure the gestational age, just not as quickly as a tech would.

[IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/262krhw.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]https://i58.tinypic.com/25ptpbm.jpg[/IMG]





k4t1e2 said:


> Hi! Can we see a pic of ur scan?
> 
> I went for a scan at about 5 weeks with my last pregnancy as had serious pains and a real heavy feeling, like the baby was literally goin to fall out. At the scan they wer like 'all fine, can just see the heartbeat. U r about 5 weeks.' They asked me to come back just over a week later to have another check. I was 7 weeks then. Then!!! Surprise!!!! 2 little beans!! I am skinny but didn't really pop til about 4 months. The only different symptoms I had from 1st pregnancy was the pains and feelings av mentioned and the real bad hunger pangs! I had to eat little and often, every hour often! Felt so hungry.
> 
> Mine wer not identical so had ther own sacs. 2 wer clearly visible in ther own sac. If urs looks shadowy, if it is twins they must b identical as they r together??
> 
> Go and get another scan an tell them to have a bloody good look xxx


----------



## happy02

I'd b more concerned about the black blob on the bottom right! Separate sac!! Tbh I am not skilled in the area of scanning lol but those white bits could just as much be the umbilical cord(??) 

Am not being funny but ur belly looks big! An hard! Oh my god! Prob triplets!!! 2 in the one sac and another. No way did my belly do that! Mine grew on top of each other pretty much from the start so mayb that's y it didn't pop so quick! 

Oh my god I can't believe it ha. U will b harassed with twins/triplets but they r so special and u wud b so lucky! Aaww. My emails will let me know when u reply so keep me posted! I am intrigued! 

Try to get another scan. Good luck!! Xxxx


----------



## Mamabean1

lol yeah I can see how one would think that could be another sac but as far as I could tell it's my spleen. She said nothing about it and it didn't look the same as the main one. You never know though... maybe it is a bit smaller and less developed at this point, that has been known to happen. Also, maybe it is/was one that isn't going to make it, which would explain my symptoms, my gut feeling of twins, and the fact that only one can be seen.... I don't know. If a real tech would have been there I can't help but think I would have gotten more conclusive results...!

I know that thing looks like a white dot but it is just the way the pic turned out. When she was moving the wand around it was way more shadowy and bigger, and undefined. Here it looks like a defined dot, lol. I'm already getting bets that it's twins and some say triplets as well. lol I would be blessed for either! But equally blessed for one, too.

I just can't help but think that she missed something. I wish I could have grabbed the wand from her and scanned myself, lol. Depending on how I'm feeling about it all in a few weeks, I may just take her up on her offer to maybe do one around 12 weeks. I'm sure she would catch it at that point if there is another one hiding in there!

Thx :)




k4t1e2 said:


> I'd b more concerned about the black blob on the bottom right! Separate sac!! Tbh I am not skilled in the area of scanning lol but those white bits could just as much be the umbilical cord(??)
> 
> Am not being funny but ur belly looks big! An hard! Oh my god! Prob triplets!!! 2 in the one sac and another. No way did my belly do that! Mine grew on top of each other pretty much from the start so mayb that's y it didn't pop so quick!
> 
> Oh my god I can't believe it ha. U will b harassed with twins/triplets but they r so special and u wud b so lucky! Aaww. My emails will let me know when u reply so keep me posted! I am intrigued!
> 
> Try to get another scan. Good luck!! Xxxx


----------



## Kalabear

No advice mamabean but definitely stalking for an update....your ultrasound does look interesting to me! I've seen a couple ultrasound techs on here maybe they will comment. 

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## happy02

It's very hard to get both twins on the same Scan at the same time. Both at equal sizes anyway. It is easier if u r earlier on, I just managed to get both on the same pic at my 7 week scan. I am saying this as the dark blob on bottom right, if she was to move around with the scanning thing (lol) then that could have shown another baba in it's own sac. Same size as that one.... Oooo it's exciting!!! Over here we get a routine scan at 12 weeks anyway then another at 20weeks. U should definitely get one at 12 week!! Xx


----------



## messica

At 7 weeks it would have been impossible to miss both of ours but you never know I guess. Could be an issue of different equipment.

Did your OB have insight as to why you were measuring so big? Or schedule you for another scan to confirm either way? 

There's no way I'd be comfortable waiting much longer to sort that out.

Do you know too why they labeled your scan picture "Fetus A?" What's the rest of the writing below that? They don't typically do that unless there is multiples.


You could also try posting the pic down in multiples to see what they say!


----------



## Kalabear

Oooooo good catch messica!! Never had the "baby a" on any of my ultrasounds (singletons) 

So exciting!!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I don't have much to add on top of what has already been said, except that someone I worked with made it to 5 months before they finally discovered they were having twins (and this was recently). The other baby was just very good at hiding during the previous ultrasounds. So more than one could be possible! :flower:


----------



## Mamabean1

OMG I didn't even realize that it said Fetus A! ha! That's really weird! No it wasn't a technician it was just my midwife who said she'd do a bit of a peek to see if there were two... but she isn't a trained tech so who knows, maybe if it was a trained tech there would have been more answers! She hasn't even measured me yet... I hadn't "popped" at my first appointment which was 2 weeks ago, and my next appointment is 2 weeks from now, so I imagine she will start taking measurements then, especially since I'll be even bigger by then! So yeah she didn't even say anything about me being so big. I also would think at 7 1/2 weeks it would be hard to miss a twin but I suppose if the scan is done at just the right (wrong!) time, and one twin has moved in behind the other twin... in the same sac, it's definitely feasible. I have been reading a lot of very recent instances of missed twins in early ultrasounds so who knows... maybe I'm one of them. Or maybe my instincts are out of whack and I'm imagining the whole thing!

Oh, the rest of the writing below Fetus A is just my LMP and my EDD, and the CRL of 13.3mm.

I came out thinking ok, this is weird, but I'm going to just enjoy my pregnancy and focus on the one thing I do know for sure, that I have one healthy little bean in there, cuz let's face it, that's exciting and something to be happy about. I thought ok, if I see two in my next ultrasound, which my midwife said is still quite possible, then great, if not, great..... but I know myself way better than that! There's no way I can let this go...... it's still such a strong feeling that there are two! I think I will set up the 12 week scan with her when I go for my appointment in 2 weeks time.... so that will be sometime around the week of October 6th. Ha, just in time for my inlaws to be showing up for a couple of weeks visit. LOL




messica said:


> At 7 weeks it would have been impossible to miss both of ours but you never know I guess. Could be an issue of different equipment.
> 
> Did your OB have insight as to why you were measuring so big? Or schedule you for another scan to confirm either way?
> 
> There's no way I'd be comfortable waiting much longer to sort that out.
> 
> Do you know too why they labeled your scan picture "Fetus A?" What's the rest of the writing below that? They don't typically do that unless there is multiples.
> 
> 
> You could also try posting the pic down in multiples to see what they say!


----------



## ZooMa

Following because this is exciting!


----------



## happy02

We have to wait until the 6th for an update??!!! Oh my!! Ha. U will b racking ur brain wondering if..... I will aswell ha. 

At 5 weeks, I was just having one baba. She had a good luck around aswell coz she sed about cysts on one of my ovaries mayb causing some pain. She was trained! It was her job to scan all day lol u didn't get a scan pic at that time as it was so early on. I will have to dig out my scan pics and have a good look for u!!! 

One point that might b able to help is that my womb was measuring 8 weeks at 5 weeks. Obviously bigger as there wer 2 in ther. Ur midwife should b able to measure that for u.

Xx


----------



## CathiiNoo

This is exciting. Stalking.


----------



## lauraemily17

I know someone who had a third baby missed until 16 weeks so it does happen!


----------



## mod19

One of my high school acquaintences had a fourth baby missed up until delivery (yikes!). 

Just wanted to wish you well...and stalk


----------



## geckorachel

Ohhh how interesting! That does look like one popped out tummy! Stalking............ x


----------



## Mamabean1

I have my next mw appointment on Sept 17 so I'm sure she will measure me then, I'll be more huge by then. Maybe she will really start to question as well! Maybe she'll even give me another scan then, too, who knows. I will let her know that it's really bugging me and that there's no way I can wait until the end of November!




k4t1e2 said:


> We have to wait until the 6th for an update??!!! Oh my!! Ha. U will b racking ur brain wondering if..... I will aswell ha.
> 
> At 5 weeks, I was just having one baba. She had a good luck around aswell coz she sed about cysts on one of my ovaries mayb causing some pain. She was trained! It was her job to scan all day lol u didn't get a scan pic at that time as it was so early on. I will have to dig out my scan pics and have a good look for u!!!
> 
> One point that might b able to help is that my womb was measuring 8 weeks at 5 weeks. Obviously bigger as there wer 2 in ther. Ur midwife should b able to measure that for u.
> 
> Xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wow, im stalking hun xx


----------



## Eleanor ace

Wow, that is some bump for 6 weeks! Good luck at your next scan :)


----------



## happy02

Tell her u want a scan! The world is stalking u to know ha. Just a quickie look ha. She can only say no xxx


----------



## Lucy3

How exciting!! Stalking too &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Marthea007

This is exciting! Good luck mama! I've also had the twin dream, and my mom had a twin dream so I'm feeling you on the twin vibe! I hope you get your next scan soon! FXd for you! :)


----------



## Mamabean1

I just felt my uterus. I'm 8 weeks now and I know that's early... But I'm positive it's the uterus because I've felt for it through all of my pregnancies and know what to look for. It measures 6cm above my pubic bone!! All these things keep happening that point to twins... How can there be only one in there!! I can't wait to talk to my mw to schedule another scan!


----------



## Wriggley

Stalking :)


----------



## wannabemomy37

Stalking!!

You definitely have a huge "bump" for only 7 weeks...That'd freak me out without demanding another scan!
Good luck!!


----------



## BSelck24

Stalking!!! :dust::happydance:


----------



## Boozlebub

Stalking! X


----------



## Platinumvague

I think there is only one,but im curious to see how this turns out


----------



## private26

Also stalking! X


----------



## Tove

Are you 100% sure you are not further along than you think?? Stalking to see your updates. Good luck either way! :)


----------



## atx614

Stalking too! Gl!


----------



## Mamabean1

Absolutely positive on dates. Had my period starting July 13th. This is #5 for me so I'm very in tune with my body and quite experienced :) plus the scan confirmed my dates exactly. This is only one reason why it's so confusing!




Tove said:


> Are you 100% sure you are not further along than you think?? Stalking to see your updates. Good luck either way! :)


----------



## seh111

I have been stalking because I am curious about outcome. However, today I have a similar situation. I went for my first scan after IVF 7+2 days. We had 2 blasts transferred. I have a tilted womb. 
We saw a heartbeat and baby measuring 6+4 which is a few days out. Sonographer said she could see what looked like a second sac but couldn't get a clear view and couldn't see a hb. 
We have been asked to come back in a week.
Anybody had a similar experience? Are these scans accurate?
I would be grateful for any comments.


----------



## StillPraying

How exciting! I think all of B&B will be stalking this one lol

That's definitely quite the bump for 7 weeks but my sisinlaw is very petite and that's how she got at about 8/9 weeks with all 5 of her babies. i'm not sure how petite you are lol :shrug: 

I had a scan at 5 weeks in the ER and they saw what they thought was a subchorionic hemorrhage, but the OB seemed to think it didn't look like one. I'm curious about twins too (crazy hunger symptom) but my belly definitely isn't popping out like that! I hope you get a scan soon!:thumbup:


----------



## Mamabean1

I am 5'7" so pretty average, and normally 120 lbs but have been 130lbs as I hadn't lost the last 10lbs from my last baby. I have my next mw appt on the 17th... Will be asking then to book another scan. Waiting is driving me crazy!

My 8 week bump!

https://i62.tinypic.com/331zivo.jpg




StillPraying said:


> How exciting! I think all of B&B will be stalking this one lol
> 
> That's definitely quite the bump for 7 weeks but my sisinlaw is very petite and that's how she got at about 8/9 weeks with all 5 of her babies. i'm not sure how petite you are lol :shrug:
> 
> I had a scan at 5 weeks in the ER and they saw what they thought was a subchorionic hemorrhage, but the OB seemed to think it didn't look like one. I'm curious about twins too (crazy hunger symptom) but my belly definitely isn't popping out like that! I hope you get a scan soon!:thumbup:


----------



## skyesmom

i don't know of the whole bnb, but i am definitely stalking!!!


----------



## Tui

There are lots of us silently stalking, lol. Dying to know if there are two more hiding somewhere. Beautiful bump.


----------



## Perplexed

Stalking!! Can't wait for you to update!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I cant wait lol, so i cant imagine what your feeling, but you have a beautiful bump. Hurry up next mw appointment xxx


----------



## Charliemarina

So many stalkers...think I'm gonna join them haha...twins have been known to hide behind each other so u never know xx


----------



## Platinumvague

Im all alone on thinking one lol only because on the pregnancy board I joined there is a lady built like you who has the same belly.Shes 19+ now but looked like that at 8 weeks.


----------



## nflores77

stalking also waiting for a follow up post on the 17th... pins and needles ;)


----------



## RubysMommy

I thought I had a big bump early on with my dd. But it was definitely not that big and adorable :) good luck! I am guessing twins for sure if not triplets.


----------



## Dreamer320

I'm not even in the first tri... But yep! STALKING! :)


----------



## Kalabear

Eeeee! Cute bump! Can't wait for the 17th!! I'm guessing a number two is hiding in there!!


----------



## EMSwife1124

Definitely stalking too :) GL!


----------



## ssjad

Stalking too. I'm pregnant with no. 6 and my tummy isn't anywhere near that size (although I'd love twins too). Can't wait for your next ultrasound! !


----------



## Rickles

Hmm - I've seen it go both ways. My SIL is a twin herself, with her last (first baby)pregnancy she looked massive, so much so she was sent for an early scan at 8 weeks to check for twins/ triplets - but nope it was one baby, she was just very bloated.

On the other hand I was on BnB when pregnant with DD and there was a lady who was on baby number 3 - felt huge and her gym instructor told her to lay off the carbs at 6 weeks (not knowing she was pregnant) but her bump was that noticeable. She did indeed have twins!!

There's definitely a chance - and I hope it is if that's what you want, but don't count on it just based on the size of your bump xx


----------



## mod19

Lol poor girl. Lay off the carbs...man I would have felt horrible


----------



## tdog

Oh wow I'm joing in the stalking as well :) I have known twins to hide behind each other their is a clip on you tube of a woman who delivered one baby even the midwife didn't no so when she was ready to push again they thought it was the placenta they were so wrong and had to jump straight back into action xx


----------



## helloeveryone

When do you see you midwife next x


----------



## StillPraying

I believe she has a scan on the 17th :) idk if I'm more excited for her scan or my own! Lol


----------



## Suzy18

Definitely stalking!


----------



## Perplexed

Rickles said:


> Hmm - I've seen it go both ways. My SIL is a twin herself, with her last (first baby)pregnancy she looked massive, so much so she was sent for an early scan at 8 weeks to check for twins/ triplets - but nope it was one baby, she was just very bloated.
> 
> On the other hand I was on BnB when pregnant with DD and there was a lady who was on baby number 3 - felt huge and her gym instructor told her to lay off the carbs at 6 weeks (not knowing she was pregnant) but her bump was that noticeable. She did indeed have twins!!
> 
> There's definitely a chance - and I hope it is if that's what you want, but don't count on it just based on the size of your bump xx

laying off the carbs :rofl: 
that was hilarious

I'm a twin myself and DH has been asking if there's a chance they missed a twin :rofl: & when I had my ultrasound with dd last pregnancy he said, "only 1?!?"
and sounded so surprised :haha:


----------



## Mamabean1

I would definitely LOVE to have twins! I'm not basing it just on my belly though... There are several signs.

I have my next mw appt on the 17th but I wouldn't have my next scan til around 12 weeks she said... So that will be the week of October 6th. I'm trying really hard not to count down the days! Lol It's just so crazy how much my belly FEELS pregnant already. It's so early to be feeling this big and cramped organs and such!




Rickles said:


> Hmm - I've seen it go both ways. My SIL is a twin herself, with her last (first baby)pregnancy she looked massive, so much so she was sent for an early scan at 8 weeks to check for twins/ triplets - but nope it was one baby, she was just very bloated.
> 
> On the other hand I was on BnB when pregnant with DD and there was a lady who was on baby number 3 - felt huge and her gym instructor told her to lay off the carbs at 6 weeks (not knowing she was pregnant) but her bump was that noticeable. She did indeed have twins!!
> 
> There's definitely a chance - and I hope it is if that's what you want, but don't count on it just based on the size of your bump xx


----------



## Platinumvague

I still think one.If i'm wrong I will apologize.I am an angel twin mom so I can be sensitive about the topic.I'm on my third singelton and had a bump like yours with my second.good luck,I hope you get what you want,twins.if not the very least one healthy baby.


----------



## Mamabean1

Thanks. I will be equally as happy with one baby :) My MIL thinks it's just one but that's cuz she loves to disagree with me, lol. Everyone else I know thinks it twins :) But they are all basing it on my belly size and I'm basing it on several things including the belly :) Only time will tell! I feel like I'm "meant" to have twins... Does that even make sense?? Like I'm supposed to have them at some point in my life. Maybe that's just weird!! Lol




Platinumvague said:


> I still think one.If i'm wrong I will apologize.I am an angel twin mom so I can be sensitive about the topic.I'm on my third singelton and had a bump like yours with my second.good luck,I hope you get what you want,twins.if not the very least one healthy baby.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I saw you over in the bumps thread, but I'm joining in over here to make sure I see any updates. I'm dying to know if there's a little stealth baby in there!


----------



## lanet

Did the midwife measure the sac? If there were 2 it would be measuring farther along I think, so that could be a sign too! But I'm not sure. 
I'm going to vote 1 but only because I've seen so many threads like this and usually it's one, the ultrasound is usually a good indicator, but it can miss things occasionally!


----------



## Rickles

mod19 said:


> Lol poor girl. Lay off the carbs...man I would have felt horrible

Don't worry she was a tough cookie - and went back at 12 weeks to tell him she was expecting twins - he felt bad... and if you saw her physique, well, she was insanely toned / ripped and a real gym bunny so not at all worried about getting her figure back.

But yeah - I'd have been crushed! :)


----------



## Perplexed

I know what you mean mama bean, about feeling like you're meant to have twins. I feel that way too and constantly dream of twins. my DH probably gets that vibe from me that's why he always asks. but in my case it's probably because I am a twin but our twin story was not a happy one...and I personally had a feeling that I was a twin long before I found out I had one. so for twins I do believe there's a lot of feeling involved. 

btw I think our 12 week scans are on the same day and I'm more excited about yours than mine :haha:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Stalking!!! I'm soooo excited about this!!!


----------



## dani_tinks

Stalking!!! xx


----------



## Mamabean1

Actually no, she didn't measure the sac! Odd...! I didn't even think about that!

Yeah just the way things usually go with me it'll likely turn out as a singleton! Lol :)




lanet said:


> Did the midwife measure the sac? If there were 2 it would be measuring farther along I think, so that could be a sign too! But I'm not sure.
> I'm going to vote 1 but only because I've seen so many threads like this and usually it's one, the ultrasound is usually a good indicator, but it can miss things occasionally!


----------



## lanet

Well either way it's a healthy baby or 2! Can't wait to find out!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Totally stalking!! Good luck! That is an awesome bump, already!


----------



## Mamabean1

I was just able to pick up at least one hb :) 164bpm. It was 155bpm on the first scan a week ago today. I was searching for another bug couldn't tell if I found another one or not. This one was loud and clear but is moving around a lot so if lose if and have to search again :) At this point they're still so tiny I think it would be near impossible to detect two separate heartbeats on a Doppler if they share a sac. I've been trying about every other day to find something.... Oh how I missed that sound! :)


----------



## lanet

That heartbeat can echo in the placenta and be heard in seperate spots. 
My dr said she can't determine the seperate heartbeats for sure on Doppler until 16 weeks, so she uses ultrasound each time to check on them. Next time she will use the Doppler.


----------



## happy02

Hey mama bean, found my 7wk scan thought u might wanna c.... This was the only pic I got with them both on the same scan xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Mum22GTTC

This is so interesting! I'm in an almost identical situation as you Mamabean.
I'm 8+ 5 by LMP, 6th pregnancy, but 5th child (had an MC in June). I too got an early BFP, I'm massively bloated (although that's not unusual for me in pregnancy) & I was sure it was twins. I just 'knew'!

I had a scan last week at 6+5) & there was a sac with a heartbeat & something else!! I had an internal scan too & there was definitely only one heart beat, the sonographer thinks the something else is/was a collapsed sac. It was smaller than the sac with the heartbeat & a different shape. Perhaps that's what your other 'thing' was?
At first I kept thinking (maybe hoping :winkwink:)that when I go for my 12 week scan there'll be another healthy heart beating away, but now I think I know that's not very likely
Good luck :hugs: I will be checking back to find out what happens with you scan x


----------



## imaceful

Stalking!

How exciting! :D


----------



## Mamabean1

Very interesting Mum22GTTC!! I don't think there was another sac, although the midwife wasn't as thorough as any ultrasound tech I've been to. Once she found one sac she didn't move the wand around to look around much. What we saw was in the same sac, behind the baby we saw clearly. I honestly don't know, I'm not an expert in u/a by any means, all I have to go on is my feeling and many symptoms that could point to twins. I'm also hoping to see another little bub in there in 3 more weeks if did no other reason than to disprove my crazy delusions!! Lol maybe it's just a crazy yearning for twins. Who knows. The feeling has not gone away though, despite the inconclusiveness of the first scan!!

FX for us both!




Mum22GTTC said:


> This is so interesting! I'm in an almost identical situation as you Mamabean.
> I'm 8+ 5 by LMP, 6th pregnancy, but 5th child (had an MC in June). I too got an early BFP, I'm massively bloated (although that's not unusual for me in pregnancy) & I was sure it was twins. I just 'knew'!
> 
> I had a scan last week at 6+5) & there was a sac with a heartbeat & something else!! I had an internal scan too & there was definitely only one heart beat, the sonographer thinks the something else is/was a collapsed sac. It was smaller than the sac with the heartbeat & a different shape. Perhaps that's what your other 'thing' was?
> At first I kept thinking (maybe hoping :winkwink:)that when I go for my 12 week scan there'll be another healthy heart beating away, but now I think I know that's not very likely
> Good luck :hugs: I will be checking back to find out what happens with you scan x


----------



## xJessie91x

Stalking! How exciting! That's a cracking bump!! xx


----------



## Mamabean1

9 weeks. Top of fundus is nearly halfway to my belly button this morning... 12cm. So far I *think* I can only hear one heartbeat on my Doppler but it's so hard to tell!! I can hear it to the left of the centre line and to the right and sometimes I swear I hear an overlap (that's not my heartbeat or placenta) but it's again so hard to tell at only 9 weeks.

https://i61.tinypic.com/2ahwj28.jpg


----------



## teal

Oh wow that's an impressive bump!


----------



## atx614

Bump envy! :) 

Loooovve the bump!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

What a gorgeous bump, I cant wait for your scan xx


----------



## Munchkin30

Blimey!


----------



## glitterfly

That bump is amazing!!! Stalking... Xxx


----------



## minties

Amazing bump! I would have put you at 22 or so weeks if I didn't know how far along you were.


----------



## Mamabean1

See? I just think there's no way I can only have one in there! I do usually start showing early, but not this early. And I'm not usually this big until at least 15 weeks!

Ugh, I just need an answer once and for all so I can stop obsessing and start planning accordingly!





minties said:


> Amazing bump! I would have put you at 22 or so weeks if I didn't know how far along you were.


----------



## _jellybean_

I can't even imagine you only having one in there....that doesn't look like just bloat. Could you be further along than you think? I guess that's not possible b/c of the dating ultrasound, right.


----------



## wannabemummy2

stalking, cant wait to find out! Good luck at your scan!


----------



## Mamabean1

Yeah no the dating u/s was bang on, and I definitely know my LMP was July 13th so I know I'm 9 weeks today. It's just crazy. Like I say, I am either really delusional or there's more than 1 in there! lol


----------



## minties

How flat is your tummy between pregnancies? 

This is quite an exciting thread, I'm watching with keen interest!


----------



## Mamabean1

Pretty darn flat! :) I have really good metabolism and I EBF so I tend to go right ak down to pre-pregnancy weight within 3ish months. I had about 7 lb to go still with this one but that made basically no difference in my belly.





minties said:


> How flat is your tummy between pregnancies?
> 
> This is quite an exciting thread, I'm watching with keen interest!


----------



## ByHisGrace

Stalking, haha. I love(most of) the idea of twins. :D

Best wishes!


----------



## Housecat

Your bump is amazing! Definitely stalking, it must be so frustrating having to wait until October!!


----------



## Mamabean1

It definitely is, lol! I've been trying to pick up a second hb on my doppler to no avail... sometimes I think I'm hearing another fast hb overlapping but it/they move around so much so it's hard to hear it distinctly! But if there are two then it might be possible in the next few days/week to hear two hb's which would confirm it for me instead of having to wait for the scan. ( I still would just to confirm confirm, lol!) :)




Housecat said:


> Your bump is amazing! Definitely stalking, it must be so frustrating having to wait until October!!


----------



## Platinumvague

Can you just go for a private scan?


----------



## happy02

This is the longest wait everrrrr haha. Are your bumps hard? Is it the uterus up that high? Or a bloated feelin? Oh my ur belly is huuuge aswell ha no offence. I was pregnant with twins and not that big until about 13weeks ha x


----------



## Mamabean1

No, unfortunately :( I live in a small, remote town in the Northwest Territories in Canada and there's only one u/s machine here at the local health centre, and the u/s techs only fly in about every 6-8 weeks. My midwife knows her way enough around the machine so was able to take a peek for me, which is what will happen again. The nearest place for me to get a private scan is about a 16 hour drive away :(




Platinumvague said:


> Can you just go for a private scan?


----------



## Mamabean1

None taken! lol Some of it is bloat especially in the evenings but there's definitely a big bump there. I'm usually about 15 weeks or more before I start showing this much. My uterus is about halfway to my belly button already, I've been measuring it. It would normally not even be out of the pelvic area at this time, let alone that high already.

If it's not twins....... then this is definitely the strangest pregnancy I've ever had!! And I've no idea why I'd be having all these twin symptoms!




k4t1e2 said:


> This is the longest wait everrrrr haha. Are your bumps hard? Is it the uterus up that high? Or a bloated feelin? Oh my ur belly is huuuge aswell ha no offence. I was pregnant with twins and not that big until about 13weeks ha x


----------



## skyesmom

wow what a beautiful bump!!! but 9 weeks only eeekk!! and no it doesn't look like a bloat at all!!! so so curious about your scan tomorrow!!


----------



## happy02

Is it tomoro already??!! Ha xx


----------



## Mamabean1

I wish it was tomorrow already! Haha

My scan isn't scheduled yet it's just my mw appointment tomorrow. Unless she decides just to do it quick tomorrow, I will book it and then at least I'll know the date. It would be the week of October 6th though as that's when I'm 12 weeks.


----------



## Kalabear

Can't wait for your scan tomorrow!!! You have to update straight away :)


----------



## lanet

My twins were big and moving around at 8 and 5, even on my drs blurry portable machine, you couldnt have missed them. So you should beg her to take a peek tomorrow!!!


----------



## happy02

How excited wer u lanet when they sed there's 2 in ther?! How have u been feeling?...

Any news yet mama?! X


----------



## mamaoftwins

I had a vag. ultrasound at 8 weeks, and I could clearly see 2 babies and 2 yolk sacs. I asked if it was 2 in there before she told me, I had a feeling i had twins, and I am and was extremely hungry all the time, not to mention feeling sick all the time on top of it! And I felt my stomach was bigger than it should have been at 8 weeks


----------



## lanet

k4t1e2 said:


> How excited wer u lanet when they sed there's 2 in ther?! How have u been feeling?...
> 
> Any news yet mama?! X

We actually found out at 5 weeks 4 days in the hospital bc I was bleeding. it was too early for heartbeats. we left there like "so are we having twins or not?" So we kind of got broken into the news slowly. I just know that as soon as I saw those 2 yolk sacs I wanted them both so bad. I'm finally feeling better and getting over the nausea that I thought would never end. So thankful to have them both and be in second trimester!


----------



## happy02

Aaw lanet and mamaoftwins that's lovely news! Congratulations!!!

Aaw I am a sucker for happy stories. Makes a lovely change xxxx


----------



## nflores77

Hoping you get a quick scan tomorrow... I'm dying to know!!!


----------



## Platinumvague

What time is the appt so we know when to expect an update


----------



## CassieSims

I have to say, this is SO exciting.


----------



## Mamabean1

Lol well my appointment is at 2pm mountain time :) I will post an update as soon after that as I can :) I hope I get a scan too. I can't help thinking about how pregnant my belly feels. Like everything's being pushed up against the top of my abdomen ALREADY, normally you wouldn't feel that til much later on.




Platinumvague said:


> What time is the appt so we know when to expect an update


----------



## imaceful

Good luck! FXd you get a cheeky second scan!! :D


----------



## calm

There was no missing my two, had my first scan at 7+1 and it took the doctor a split second to say "there are 2", happiest words I'd ever heard. 34 weeks plus with them now and a twin pregnancy is no picnic though, however rewarding the end result is. Pic below of my scan in the spoiler


Spoiler
https://i1284.photobucket.com/albums/a578/mrsml/migas_zps41e9be57.jpg


----------



## Kalabear

Good luck at your appt mamabean!!


----------



## caringo

A little late to the game, but stalking! :ninja:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Looking forward to your update later on xxx


----------



## MrsKChicago

Can't wait to hear the news! I hope you can solve this mystery today.


----------



## happy02

Any news mama? X


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

:coffee:


----------



## xJessie91x

Hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Mamabean1

Negatory ladies... I still don't know :( the one midwife was surprised to feel my fundus at 12cm already, right where I told her it is... And thought I look a bit big for 9.5 weeks, and was also surprised I could pick up a hb this early but did not go out of her way to search for two. Once she found one that was it. My scan won't be til the last week of November :( The other midwife doesn't think it's necessary to do a 12 week scan and says I could still see two at the anatomy scan but well wait til then since I have no high-risk signs (I never do) (like high BP or genetic markers for diseases or anything like that). Booooooo!

I think they only way I'm going to find a twin before that, if there is one and I'm not completely delusional, is if I pick up a second heartbeat with my own doppler... Which I'll be listening for!!!

Grrrrr. So frustrating!


----------



## Platinumvague

I will say it again,i think there is only one.how frusting though that you dont have an answer


----------



## Platinumvague

Frustrating lol


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Awww dang, too bad. I guess it's a good thing you aren't high risk but sucks that they wont scan you sooner to get a final answer. Did she say anything about your fundal height or just shrugged it off?


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm sorry you didn't get a good answer. You'd think they'd want to make sure either way, since there are different nutritional requirements for twins.


----------



## tdog

I am shocked they are leaving you tbh sd they would want to make sure in angry for you hun it's horrible the waiting game, can't believe they making you stew and wait for another month and a half xx


----------



## StillPraying

You should do a private scan!


----------



## ssjad

Pity if you had spotting or something that required a good look around... not that I'd ever advocate lying ;-)


----------



## Mamabean1

She didn't say anything in particular about that, but was surprised to see it was up that much already. Especially since it wasn't out if the pelvic cavity a month ago when she checked.

However... The younger midwife who's been doing my checks is moving away on Friday, and she said she's going to have the other midwife call her to let her know of it is twins because she says she'll be surprised if it's not!!

So who knows. Ugh. Maybe it is just one and I've lost my mind!!





Lovn.sunshine said:


> Awww dang, too bad. I guess it's a good thing you aren't high risk but sucks that they wont scan you sooner to get a final answer. Did she say anything about your fundal height or just shrugged it off?


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

I think it's a reasonable suspicion. Or we've all lost our minds :haha:


----------



## Mamabean1

I wish I could but there is nowhere for me to get one :( I live in an isolated town in the Northwest Territories and if have to drive 16 hrs to get a scan :(

Not a whole lot I can do but I think if there are two I'm confident I will be able to pick them up on my doppler.




StillPraying said:


> You should do a private scan!


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

They have a hand held ultrasound thing you can buy that attaches to iPhones.... it's only about $5000 :winkwink: Too bad it wasn't a better deal, I swear every woman would have one lol


----------



## JLFKJS

Lovn.sunshine said:


> They have a hand held ultrasound thing you can buy that attaches to iPhones.... it's only about $5000 :winkwink: Too bad it wasn't a better deal, I swear every woman would have one lol


I probably would never stop looking at the baby :haha:

I'm a little late to this tea party but omg. You have an adorable bump, I think one is hiding in there somewhere. We will all be waiting anxiously with you :wacko:


----------



## Mamabean1

Yeah I'd be tempted to look all the time too uf I had easy access to a u/s machine but that can't be good! I have to accept that if it's twins I will find out in time.... It sucks waiting but if there's another one there it will be found sooner or later!! :) I will definitely keep you ladies updated! :)


----------



## xJessie91x

Ah how annoying for you! Just keep Doppler checking we'll all wait it out here with you :haha: xx


----------



## skyesmom

ah shame that you didn't get any concrete answer!! and even the younger midwife believes it's twins so saying that you've lost your mind makes no sense - you got MANY reasonable things to suspect of twins so... ah gonna be a hard hard wait!!

i really hope your own doppler manages to give you some answer soon at least!!

if you manage to find two distinct heartbeats on your home doppler, could you call the midwife and get that scan moved forward????


----------



## Wriggley

Ergh how annoying you gotta wait

I must admit I'm In the minority that thinks it's just one. But obviously it's annoying not knowing either way


----------



## lanet

I've told you that my dr won't even Doppler until 16 weeks bc she said you can't truly distinguish 2 heartbeats until then, you may hear the same one is seperate places, pulsing in the umbilical cord or echoing. So you may indeed have a scan before the dopplers accurate.


----------



## minties

End of November, noooo! That is an eternity away!


----------



## Housecat

Oh my gosh! How frustrating for you! (And us! Haha!)


----------



## happy02

Oh my days ur wait is worse than me waiting for me!!! 

On eBay u can buy a dog ultrasound scanner, u need to buy one so u can tell us how many pups u got in ther ha xx


----------



## Mamabean1

Lol you ladies are funny :) Yesterday and today have kept me super busy and then super exhausted. It's made the last couple of days go by fast... I'm hoping to keep that aspect up til I can find out more! :)


----------



## Dolly84

Ooohhh how exciting, I'm definatly stalking xx good luck x


----------



## Perplexed

I can't believe the u/s was pushed even further away!! I'm so excited to know!


----------



## Charliemarina

hope u get ur answer soon but just wanted to say that my bump also looks like a 20 week bump but there is defiantly only one buba in there... there can be many things that cause an early big bump like bloating, constipation ect but i asked at my 12 week scan on Thursday why i looked so big i was told that baby has alot of water around it which isn't anything to worry about just makes u look bigger than u should, also the fact its my 4th pregnancy means i show earlier than say a woman with her first...only time will tell for u hun, November is a long wait but at least by then they can confidently confirm if its 1 or 2 lol xx


----------



## geckorachel

Ah how annoying they wouldn't even scan you!!! I'd be going nuts if I was you! xxxx


----------



## Mamabean1

Trust me I'm going nuts! :) But there isn't anything I can do where I live so I have to just grin and bear it and keep myself occupied. I have listened for a second hb but it's hard to tell this early and I don't want to overuse my doppler. Looking forward to things happening in between now and then to keep my mind off it! (Haha..!)

In the meantime... Here I am at 10 weeks...! Woo-hoo, double digits! ;) (Hopefully in more ways than one, lol) :) Oh... Nevermind, tinypic.com isn't working, grrr!






geckorachel said:


> Ah how annoying they wouldn't even scan you!!! I'd be going nuts if I was you! xxxx


----------



## skyesmom

ohhh i hope you get to post that pic soon, all antsy to see your record bump!


----------



## minties

I wanna see the bump too!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Any update? :coffee:


----------



## Mamabean1

No update as of yet.. And I just tried uploading a pic from today but tinypic still doesn't like my iPhone i guess! Not sure why. I'd go out to my laptop but it's all the way in my living room... And I'm all the way in my bedroom....! I have the least amount of energy today than any other day yet! Today was horrid for nausea and I was literally falling asleep standing up, sitting down, making lunch for my kids, etc. Not a good day! I did have a little listen tonight and man it was weird! I got one super strong hb on the left of my midline... And you know how if you move the wand away the hb is hard to pick up? Cuz baby is so small? Well I moved the wand over to the right side and got another super strong hb but basically the same rate. One was 164 and one was high 150's. Since a fetus is so tiny right now, I would think if you run over a spot and get a good loud strong beat, you wouldn't get that loud strong beat in another spot unless..... There's anogher one!!!

Ugh, I don't know. I'm biased cuz I already think there are two. It's possible they could have basically the same heart rate....

I'm slowly dying in agony from the wait til end of November!!!!


----------



## xJessie91x

Oooh that sounds good tho! hope we can see a bump update soon! What a long wait!! xx


----------



## skyesmom

i think you can get loud signals also from one bean in two different places, if you get a strong reflection or catch the cord or placenta pulsing BUT... those should have IDENTICAL rate as your bean. no difference should be heard at all!

so even if it's just 4-5 bpm difference... oh wow!!!!! maybe you'll manage to get more distinct signals in the following weeks?


----------



## Mamabean1

11 week bump! :)

https://i60.tinypic.com/5y7139.jpg


----------



## kls9503

Wow! Lovely bump!


----------



## StillPraying

Omg I'm 12 weeks and I just look like I've gained weight!


----------



## minties

Beautiful bump as always.


----------



## kategirl

That bump is crazy for how far along you are! :)


----------



## skyesmom

omg! amazing bump!!! and 11 weeks... omg!


----------



## tdog

Omg for 11 weeks that is sone bump xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Wow, beautiful bump mama xx


----------



## xJessie91x

Wowza!


----------



## wannabemummy2

that is a big bump! I hope you find out soon!


----------



## happy02

My god how u have grown already!!!!! There is definitely 2 in there! That bump looks solid an too round to b bloated. I'd stick money on 2 being in ther. 

Just can't believe it!!!!! Hope ur doin ok missus xxxx


----------



## Kalabear

Looking good mama!!! Can't wait for your 20 week appt!!


----------



## veganmama

it HAS to be twins!! that bump is just tooo big for only 1!!!


----------



## Mamabean1

Thanks ladies!! I can't wait for my 20 week appointment either!!!


----------



## StillPraying

You don't have any in between now and 20 weeks?


----------



## skyesmom

i also can't believe it's a single bean bump, that one. ok, 4th pregnancy BUT. this is just so so so amazingly round! i hope your doppler gives you some ideas on how many babies are in there at least!


----------



## Mamabean1

It is my 6th pregnancy... But still. My third, fourth and fifth pregnancies were all pretty much the same in size and I was never this big this soon. Plus I never get morning sickness besides the odd few times... The last couple of weeks and particularly the last week have been BRUTAL! The nausea sucks so bad and it's there pretty much all day, and gets worse at big ht. Plus I've bedn getting headaches. I've thrown up once in all my pregnancies and that was about a week and a half ago!

I have my normal midwife app't coming up on Oct 15th and another one mid-November and then my scan the last week of November.


----------



## MissEyre

I'm stalking this thread even through I'm in 2nd tri. Wow! Bump certainly would make you think twins. Hoping you find something out before 20 weeks.


----------



## kit603

Stalking :hi: That's a big bump for 11 weeks lol x


----------



## Mamabean1

I tried on my doppler last night again (can't help myself) to see if I could make out a second one. Every time I do it it sounds more and more like there's one behind this one, lol. Like an overlap but it's sooooo hard to tell! Especially if their heart rates are basically the same, it would be super hard to distinguish. Is it possible for twins to lay one on top of the other or are they always side by side? Might sound like a silly question but I mean can one baby be more towards my tummy and one be more towards my back? That would make it super hard to pick up the one behind! If they share a sac which is what I'm thinking is the case, is that even possible for them to be laying like that? I have no idea!


----------



## happy02

Hiya love. U r having twins! I'd bet a pound on it ha ;0)

As far as I know they can sit anyway they want! One was sitting down below and the other was on top, top and tail as well. Well they wer like that on scan days ha. ... I don't know how u r coping xxx


----------



## StillPraying

I'm pretty sure twins can get situated however they want to fit lol. If you Google it there's some pretty funny ones.


----------



## Mamabean1

A couple other things I've noticed that are totally different about this pregnancy: aside from everything else I've already mentioned, this is the first pg that I've experienced such terrible nausea with. I've never thrown up (or been any more than a bit queasy here and there) in any of my pg's - until this one. I threw up only once so far but the gagging on pretty much everything I eat, I can't take my prenatals for about 2 weeks now, gagging even thinking about things.

And headaches! I rarely get headaches at any time. I've had a whole bunch this pg and the other day I felt like my head would explode. I have a BP monitor and I've always had nice low bp in my pregnancies, and that hasn't changed. So I'm not concerned at all but it's new for me!

I swear there was something else but I'm having a pregnancy brain moment! Lol


----------



## Dollybird

Oooh just read the thread! Mega interested in the outcome!


----------



## StillPraying

Idk if that points to twins mamabean. That's how I've been with this pregnancy but not at all with my DD.


----------



## imaceful

When's the next scan date??

:D


----------



## skyesmom

nov 20th if i remember well, brace yourself for a looooong wait! (all the ladies on this tread are super-impatient, i dare not imagine how it is for Mamabean1!! ...by the way girl, i admire your mental strength oh so much! i'd be gone insane 20 times by now!)


----------



## Kellya009

Ok I gotta follow here! Crazy story. Your belly is insane!


----------



## hobbnob

I am curious too.


----------



## messica

I know you're pretty well set on the idea that you're having twins, but have you considered that your belly being that distended may be related to a medical condition instead? 

I'd be very nervous about waiting to investigate further. Women pregnant with more than twins don't even show that much within the first trimester (or at least I've not seen any). 


Your doc has to be concerned with how thin you are otherwise, it just doesn't make any sense......if they're not willing to look into other causes I'd be seeking private care - and asap if I were you. I realize you may not have a lot of options where you're at but when you look at the other reasons for distension that pronounced it's nothing that should be waited on :(


----------



## Housecat

Oh I thought you had an appointment today! I must have remembered wrong. How you doing?


----------



## wannabemomy37

Totally agree with Messica - Even twin pregnancies don't typically form a proper bump until the usual 16+ weeks, and it looks similar to a singleton pregnancy really.

I'd be SUPER concerned with your bump, especially if it's hard already (it looks firm) as babies are still quite small at this point and wouldn't form such a huge bump like that...

I hope it's just twins or at least a healthy big baby but I'd definitely look into a scan MUCH sooner than end of November!!


----------



## messica

wannabemomy37 said:


> I hope it's just twins or at least a healthy big baby but *I'd definitely look into a scan MUCH sooner than end of November!!*

HUGE emphasis on that point. 

If something is medically wrong that's causing the distension it could put any pregnancy you're carrying at risk. 

If it is twins, or more, you really need additional prenatal care. Supplements, diet and additional monitoring are imperative. The care I needed during my singleton pregnancies is NOTHING compared to what I've needed to do to keep myself and my babies properly cared for with two in the oven this go round. 

It just blows my mind that your doctor isn't at all concerned about it either way. That makes absolutely no sense so at this point it boils down to you advocating for yourself and your little one/ones. 

Not to be dramatic but this could be a matter of life or death for baby(ies) or you.


----------



## messica

To compare - this is me at 26 weeks. My bum is a bit larger than yours lol, but your distension rivals mine and my boys are measuring quite large for their gestation.
 



Attached Files:







26weeks.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Mamabean1

I don't have an actual date for the scan yet, it will be during the last week of November as that is when the ultrasound techs fly-in to our town. My bump is typically this shape, and I do typically start showing early, and get quite round quite quickly, it's just that this time, it's a lot earlier than normal. I don't feel that there is anything medically wrong, and I think if my midwife suspected something medical she would refer me to a doctor. I've never had any issues with any of my pregnancies, so I don't have a reason to think there would be something wrong with this one. That being said, I do appreciate the concern and the suggestion to make sure that there is nothing medically going on that could affect me or the baby/babies. I think because of my figure I have all-belly pregnancies and it's why I get so round so quickly. I have an appointment with my midwife on October 15th and will see what she has to say about me having such a big bump already. I have been measuring 3 weeks ahead consistently since 8 weeks, and I am 12 weeks now and measuring 15 weeks. (I know you can't really go by that til about 20 weeks but that is where I'm measuring). If she decides she suspects twins, she could do another scan on me herself... that would be great if she would! Otherwise I will have to wait another 7 weeks! Ugh. I feel like in Canada, midwives and doctors are a lot more scarce with ultrasounds. I hear of so many women in the US who get scans done any time they want, or it's routine at each visit, or 3 times throughout the pregnancy, or whatnot. Here, you routinely only get one unless you need an early one done because you're unsure of dates or twins are suspected. (Of course it's different if problems are expected or being experienced). I think in low-risk pregnancies they're just typically not done.

I have had some pretty severe all-day nausea that gets worse at night, but the last few days that seems to have subsided for the most part. I couldn't even take my prenatals without gagging them up. I had some pretty bad headaches too a few days, but that's not happened lately either. Hopefully those won't come back! I haven't had morning sickness before in my other pregnancies.

I'm starting to think that I'm going to go for my scan at the end of November, and I'll come back saying there's just one baby, lol, and you will all have been on the edge of your seats (as will I) for nothing! lol I think I'm frustrated with waiting and I can't tell on my doppler if I'm picking up two heartbeats. Sometimes I think so, sometimes I don't. I will still be thrilled with one baby but it's frustrating not knowing!!


----------



## Eidson23

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but are you aware the placenta gives off a hb also? I don't think the doppler is the best way to find out twins, as I've found our baby's hb from multiple angles, not to mention it moves around a lot. As well as hearing the hb in a different location that doesn't move, which I'm assuming is the placenta, which doesn't sound too different from the baby's hb.

Just a thought.

Not sure if it's twins, you are definitely huge for 11 weeks in that photo. Of course, like you said it's your 6th pregnancy. And you can't judge it based on any of yours or anyone else's pregnancies as each pregnancy and baby is different regardless. I'm in the US, and by 15 weeks we'll be having our 3rd u/s...sucks that they aren't so readily available there! Maybe at your next appointment your midwife will be shocked by your size and do one. Good luck!


----------



## Mamabean1

Eidson23 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned this, but are you aware the placenta gives off a hb also? I don't think the doppler is the best way to find out twins, as I've found our baby's hb from multiple angles, not to mention it moves around a lot. As well as hearing the hb in a different location that doesn't move, which I'm assuming is the placenta, which doesn't sound too different from the baby's hb.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Not sure if it's twins, you are definitely huge for 11 weeks in that photo. Of course, like you said it's your 6th pregnancy. And you can't judge it based on any of yours or anyone else's pregnancies as each pregnancy and baby is different regardless. I'm in the US, and by 15 weeks we'll be having our 3rd u/s...sucks that they aren't so readily available there! Maybe at your next appointment your midwife will be shocked by your size and do one. Good luck!


Yes I know the placenta can be heard as well. I know a doppler isn't the best way to detect twins but I'm desperate to do what I can to see if I can maybe figure it out, at least enough to get my midwife to do another scan :wacko: I'm hoping she will be shocked by my size too and do one! lol I'm basing it all on a few reasons, not just that I'm big for how far along I am.. but hopefully the big belly will make her think twice and give me another scan either at my appointment or a few days after. The machine is there, but there are no techs here to use it - but she knows enough how to use it to take a peek.


----------



## skyesmom

i actually disagree with posters who push for emergency scans and check up, stating stuff like "this could be a matter of life or death for baby(ies) or you. "

this just adds up to the anxiety and since this is OP's 6th pregnancy, i'd reckon her body and her instincts can tell if something is really seriously off. Also, if it were something THAT serious, little to nothing can be done for the baby at 12 weeks gestation. 

considering where she lives, it's not that she can just walk in a clinic and access a medical professional just like that. and as she said, if her midwife wasn't concerned, and the OP as well feels like nothing is off, except for the twin hunch, then i see no use in raising panic and anxiety.

ALL women and pregnancies are different. I have friends who popped at 12-14 weeks and friends who were well into their 7th month and not showing in their normal clothes (and one of them, not even in a bikini at 6 months. nothing. just a four-pack).
so sure, that IS an insane bump for 11 weeks, but that's HER bump. and comparing her to this or that really doesn't make much sense.

there were women having twins also earlier in history, before the sensitive ultrasounds and all that and still having babies. if i ain't wrong, there's a lady here on BnB that discovered she was having twins at 38 weeks, and it was all just fine.

sure, getting checked up is important, but trusting our bodies is even more so.


----------



## Perplexed

I think it's possible for your symptoms to differ from one pregnancy to another. It's really frustrating you weren't able to get a u/s any earlier than the end of November. I really hope that your mw does a u/s on your next appointment and you can find out for sure. 

My mom had her worst ms that lasted 6 months when she was pregnant with me, and I'm a twin (but our twin story wasn't a happy one so I won't share it here) but she doesn't believe twins can cause extra nausea as a woman she knew was also pregnant at the time and had ms of similar severity. she just believes they both had hg and just didn't know they needed extra care because of it- they didn't have Internet back then! I feel I'd lose my mind if I didn't have access to dr google during pregnancy even though it rarely gives good news!! 

My nausea is different this time than it was with my daughter. I also don't have sore bbs this time when with my daughter the hurt a week before my missed period. But I feel I had awareness that something is going on before testing. Sometimes our instincts make sense! They're there for a reason. I don't think I'll be disappointed if you turn out not to be having twins, I think half of what I'm feeling is wanting you to have a u/s!!


----------



## messica

skyesmom said:


> i actually disagree with posters who push for emergency scans and check up, stating stuff like "this could be a matter of life or death for baby(ies) or you. "
> 
> this just adds up to the anxiety and since this is OP's 6th pregnancy, i'd reckon her body and her instincts can tell if something is really seriously off. Also, if it were something THAT serious, little to nothing can be done for the baby at 12 weeks gestation.
> 
> considering where she lives, it's not that she can just walk in a clinic and access a medical professional just like that. and as she said, if her midwife wasn't concerned, and the OP as well feels like nothing is off, except for the twin hunch, then i see no use in raising panic and anxiety.
> 
> ALL women and pregnancies are different. I have friends who popped at 12-14 weeks and friends who were well into their 7th month and not showing in their normal clothes (and one of them, not even in a bikini at 6 months. nothing. just a four-pack).
> so sure, that IS an insane bump for 11 weeks, but that's HER bump. and comparing her to this or that really doesn't make much sense.
> 
> there were women having twins also earlier in history, before the sensitive ultrasounds and all that and still having babies. if i ain't wrong, there's a lady here on BnB that discovered she was having twins at 38 weeks, and it was all just fine.
> 
> sure, getting checked up is important, but trusting our bodies is even more so.

I think this *really* trivializes the risks involved with not just multiple pregnancies, but pregnancy in general. 

Are there some women who manage to birth healthy children despite never knowing they were having multiples, or even one child? Sure! Without having access to healthcare at all? Absolutely. But that's the exception to the rule and any educated individual knows that's fact.


Earlier in history maternal and fetal death was common in pregnancy, labor and delivery. To this day it's still a common occurrence where prenatal care and knowledgeable staff isn't available during delivery is sparse. You look at the stats in any third world country. Tell them your one example here on this board means they're all fine too. It's simply not true.

As far as trusting ones body goes - again, I think that's really unfair. How many women here do we see here on first tri board swear they're pregnant despite loads of negative tests? How many women swear throughout pregnancy that there's something wrong with their baby, who end up giving birth to healthy and happy at the end of the day? How many on the flip side of that go in for a normal appointment thinking everything is fine and then are rushed off for emergency deliveries or monitoring because it's not. Saying it should all boil down to simply trusting your body is dangerous, and seriously discounts all women who have had the unexpected thrust upon them. That again is the exception, not the rule, and is super dangerous advice when talking about a potential multiple pregnancy.

I'm not meaning to add to the anxiety, but to be fair put that concern where it actually belongs - the anxiety exists not because I'm voicing concern about the risk to both mother and potential babies, but because OP says she doesn't have the access to sort this out one way or another. Sticking ones head in the sand hyping someone up about a healthy twin pregnancy isn't fair, and imo that's about all this thread has been thus far. It's pretty alarming to be frank. Where is the concern that without enough folic acid supplementation, this could end tragically for the potential children involved? If mo/mo or mo/di - TTS could take the lives of one well before 20 weeks without intervention. Without checking my levels for vitamin D specifically and supplementing, my body would not have been able to offer my boys enough to properly develop their bones - possibly ending in a lifetime of deformities and pain. 

You talk to (almost) any mother who's been pregnant with twins and they'll tell you it does change the prenatal care rules - for very good reason - and well before 20 weeks. At that point any potential damage may well have long since been done. 



I realize Canada is run national health service style, but that doesn't mean privatized care isn't also available. If I truly believed a multiple pregnancy was a possibility and that were my only option to sorting out the issue either way, I'd take it - as should OP. I do hope she pushes her midwife and pushes her HARD for some answers. I would refuse to leave until I had an explanation because advocating for your own health is so incredibly important.


----------



## Perplexed

messica: I think op mentioned that there just aren't private clinics where she is, so all she could hope to do is push at her mw appointment.


----------



## messica

OP - At 11 weeks babies would be the size of two bitty brussel sprouts. The rest is a combination of something else's your body is doing. While I'm not at all saying everyone woman's body is the same when I put up that comparison shot, yours is doing an extreme amount of something.....whether it's bloating, internal inflammation......it's anyone's guess without a trained pair of eyes to examine you. I could easily find two heartbeats with my Doppler at that point, but many doctors still can't and with multiples don't even try until much farther along. The womb itself is so small at that point, and babies still so tiny that it can be really tough to sort out if you're hearing one, two or none at all. Only reason I could is I have one on my extreme right and one on my extreme left. It usually doesn't happen that way so pin pointing who is who can be impossible when they're just centimeters (or less) apart. 

Has your doctor done anything to address your severe morning sickness?

Do you feel like you've been able to eat enough throughout?

As I said before, I wouldn't leave that appointment until you have some real answers! You can't "feel" deficiencies, TTS etc. Advocate for you and your baby (babies) until you all get what you need - don't take no for an answer or I fear you may regret it later on.


----------



## skyesmom

messica said:


> I think this *really* trivializes the risks involved with not just multiple pregnancies, but pregnancy in general.
> 
> Are there some women who manage to birth healthy children despite never knowing they were having multiples, or even one child? Sure! Without having access to healthcare at all? Absolutely. But that's the exception to the rule and any educated individual knows that's fact.

I remind you that all of us that post here on bnb belong to that 10%-15% of developed world, and that 85-90% of this planet lives in extreme poverty, often at the limit of starvation and with hardly ANY medical care.

so i'd say, A VAST MAJORITY of women manage without a medical care. which doesn't mean WITHOUT risks - and any educated person should be aware of that (otherwise, all those third world countries wouldn't be so densely populated, wouldn't they).

it is not that she hasn't had ANY care. She's been checked up by a midwife - TWICE. she had no other issues so far. and she will be re-checked in a WEEK. so she is getting some medical care.

i didn't mean underestimate the risks of pregnancy - i've had losses myself despite all the care given, so i know how hard it can be. 

YET - i also think putting additional pressure on someone WHO CAN'T just walk in to her OB's office isn't useful at all.


----------



## Mamabean1

Ok, this seems to be getting a wee bit out of hand. Although I have not previously been pg with twins, I've had 5 other pregnancies and know what to expect, listen for, feel for, etc. I've also done LOADS of research on pg itself because I'm planning to become a midwife after this LO is in K full time (not to mention because I want to make my own informed decisions and am not medically-inclined). I don't discount that every pg is different, or that one can't feel certain issues. I do trust my body and my instincts, and I also trust my midwife. I wouldn't ignore something or hope it goes away on its own just because I don't have good access to care here - if I need it, I get flown out to a hospital and get the required medical attention. I will be asking my midwife about everything and I will trust what she says unless my gut says something different.

I'm not anxious, I'm not worried, I'm not scared. I just want to know if theres one or two, and if there are two, figure out what type of twins they are so I can get the proper extra care. There are plenty of women who dont find out they're having twins until way later. I will definitely listen to my instincts or what my midwife has to say if she or I suspect something is wrong, don't worry. I am much more naturally-inclined and believe that yes, there are issues that arise in pg that need medical attention, but also that in many cases the world of medicine does more damage than good.

At the end of the day if something is going on other than a normal, healthy pregnancy (singleton or otherwise), I will seek the proper attention, be that a midwife, natural care or if necessary, medical care. Right now I have no reason to think something is going on that shouldn't be. I am eating like a horse, which is normal for me anyway (just more so with this pg), and am back to normal regarding morning sickness. It only lasted for about 3 weeks at its worst. My belly seems normal to me in shape, just way earlier than expected. No cause for concern just yet! :)


----------



## Mamabean1

I also just want to say that I'm quite comfortable with the level of care I'm receiving. I have more regular visits with my midwife here than I did for all my other pregnancies in a large city. I wouldn't want any more care (unless an issue arises that needs more attention) because as I said, I'm naturally-inclined and prefer as little interference as possible. The only thing I would like is access to a scan before 19 weeks but if that's the way it has to be, that's thd way it has to be. I'm not worried at all, just frustrated. And I'm not being naive about it, I'm very knowledgeable and passionate about all things birth and labour and pregnancy. I just don't feel that something is wrong or that there is cause for concern. But I do appreciate the concern of others :)


----------



## LucyLake

I have modi identical twins and I was able to find two distinct heartbeats at this point for each even though they shared the placenta and had just a very thin hairlike membrane between sacs....we've never seen this "hide behind the other scenario.." Mine were transverse, head down, etc, sometimes both Hb's were on the right side, but there were TWO Hb's 

My assumption based on administering the official fb modi twins group (we're 5000 members strong and have seen it all) and also being part of the fb momo group is that you're carrying a singleton. If they suspected two babies sharing a sac, it is highly risky with about a 50-50 shot at those momo babies making it. You'd be seen every 2 weeks for cord entanglement, compression, and TTTS at this point. With modi ID twins who have sacs separated by a hairlike always moving membrane, you're talking about a 1 in 6 risk of TTTS and a 90% chance of morbidity if left unchecked. TTTS can go from level 1-4 in 96 hours ending in death to recipient and donor. Weeks 16-24 are riskiest. 

It's really imperative that you be scanned if you think it might be twins, especially if they're identical. Our group has ladies in places like Stoon where there's not many resources being scanned fortnightly. Some of our girls drive 4 hours to other Canadian provinces to be sure to have these scans. I would recommend venturing to a private clinic to find out what's going on. Some of our members are so high risk that they will lie to be seen by their OB citing cramps, bleeding, etc. 

I guess my question is why not do it instead of waiting? If this is a fraternal pair with two sacs and two placentas, it may be fine to wait. But, if we're talking about modi, momo, or conjoined identical twins, it's in your interest to be seen ASAP.

In addition to TTTS, we see forked cords, iugr, short cervixes, PPROM, velamentous cords, TRAP, TAPS, heightened risk of preeclampsia, short marginal cords, end diastolic flow, placental abruption, and more....


----------



## messica

LucyLake - thank you so much for chiming in. You put that very real concern together in your post so much better than I managed.

It's absolutely nothing to take lightly regardless of how many times you've been pregnant before or how well one assumes things are going.


----------



## LucyLake

Messica, congratulations on your beautiful boys!! <3. I loved your posts and concur that something might be going on that needs further observation in this case. Until you are pregnant with twins, it's hard to imagine the risks involved. Unfortunately, I still recall a case where the mother refused all scans and went natural with a midwife. She had a very rare (1% of the time in identical twinning) momo gestation that wasn't discovered until she simply no longer felt any kicks. They suspected two based on measuring so large and fetal movement. Had she been monitored, she would have been inpatient on hospital bedrest with the babies Hb's constantly monitored for decels due to cord entanglement and compression past 24 weeks. Instead, she has a broken heart and two dead babies. They would have been her first.


----------



## messica

Thanks! Mine are di/di and the ride even with far less risk has been scary enough! I don't belong to any mo/mo or mo/di specific groups but rather several general MoM's fb groups and I too have heard the horror stories of those who for whatever reason go on un or under monitored :(

I understand the excitement for those who don't fully understand to an extent, but after going down this road and learning all that goes along with a multiple pregnancy.....every single day everyone remains healthy becomes a blessing and you really learn just how important aaaaaall of the monitoring becomes. 

Reading about the grief and regret of those who wished they'd done things differently after the worst happens.........how they'd give anything to go back and demand more, and better, for themselves and their babies. As a mother it would be hard enough moving on if one had done everything they could, but on top of that to feel completely responsible knowing something else could have been done? I can't fathom enduring such a thing and wish no one would ever be forced to.... :cry:


Your boys are lovely btw.....what amazing blessings despite the odds! True gifts!!!


----------



## Platinumvague

You ladies(MESSICA & LUCYLAKE) are awesome.I will leave it at that.Messica knows what i'm talking about lol


----------



## Bordeaux

yes dont worry mamabean I measured the size of 20 weeks at 10 weeks in terms of belly size ...was simply due to fibroids and bloating no concern...everyone asks if I am having twins but this baby just wants to be seen . May you have a healthy pregnancy singleton or multiple : )


----------



## lanet

I wish you a healthy pregnancy either way also. When we start comparing bellies women everywhere will be in trouble, just look at the bumps board. They come in all shapes and sizes and different times. My fundal height is quite high even for twins. And you ARE getting prenatal care. I dont believe in this forum being about scaring and doom and gloom for women. Maybe if she wasnt being seen at all. I think we should all be more supportive. You need to trust your midwife and not a forum. And if not then seek a new one.


----------



## skyesmom

thanks lanet, this was exactly my point.


----------



## Mamabean1

lanet said:


> I wish you a healthy pregnancy either way also. When we start comparing bellies women everywhere will be in trouble, just look at the bumps board. They come in all shapes and sizes and different times. My fundal height is quite high even for twins. And you ARE getting prenatal care. I dont believe in this forum being about scaring and doom and gloom for women. Maybe if she wasnt being seen at all. I think we should all be more supportive. You need to trust your midwife and not a forum. And if not then seek a new one.

Thanks lanet! :)
I have appropriate care that I'm comfortable with and will have appropriate further care should it become necessary :) I'm also not completely hnaware of potential complications and risks with multiple (and even singleton) pregnancies. I will take the necessary steps as needed, IF I find out that it's twins.

:)


----------



## george83

I don't understand how this has suddenly turned into a share and scare of twin stories. By my lmp dates I am 10 weeks in to my pregnancy and yet I have not seen a doctor or midwife once (my appointment with a doctor scheduled for today was cancelled). This lady is only 2 weeks further on and already has had two appointments with a health care professional and has another one approaching. I'm in the uk and even now hear of many people who have no early scans and go for their 12 week nhs scan and find out they are unexpectedly pregnant with twins. It does happen and I'm sure if the op honestly thought there was something wrong with her and her baby(ies) she wouldn't just be sitting around and waiting


----------



## Mamabean1

george83 said:


> I don't understand how this has suddenly turned into a share and scare of twin stories. By my lmp dates I am 10 weeks in to my pregnancy and yet I have not seen a doctor or midwife once (my appointment with a doctor scheduled for today was cancelled). This lady is only 2 weeks further on and already has had two appointments with a health care professional and has another one approaching. I'm in the uk and even now hear of many people who have no early scans and go for their 12 week nhs scan and find out they are unexpectedly pregnant with twins. It does happen and I'm sure if the op honestly thought there was something wrong with her and her baby(ies) she wouldn't just be sitting around and waiting

Thank you george83 :thumbup: I haven't been scared into thinking there's something wrong though. I will also say that this bump is very normal for me in how it looks - just never this early before. I will *also* say that I was definitely picking up a heartbeat on two opposite sides of my belly last night.... Whether one was a second one or an echo, I have no idea. But one was way over in my left, and I moved the wand about 6 inches to my right and voila, another heartbeat. The wand was not angled towards where I heard the other heartbeat, it was basically pointing straight down I both cases. One was low 150's, one was high 150's. Like 153 & 159, consistently. My MIL heard it, too (they are visiting). Now to my understanding, baby is only 3" CRL at this point... So moving 6 " away and picking up a heartbeat..? I wonder what the odds are of getting an echo at almost 13 weeks... I would think the chances of it being an echo would be smaller and smaller as the pregnancy progresses and babies get bigger, right?


----------



## Platinumvague

I think some members are irratated because its like everyone is giving false hope for twins(could be) but I say one.Its like twins are more important than one baby and it feels like its all you want.I told you how I lost mine and you kind of skoffed it off and didn't say sorry or anything like people normally do.I hope you get what you want.


----------



## Mamabean1

Platinumvague said:


> I think some members are irratated because its like everyone is giving false hope for twins(could be) but I say one.Its like twins are more important than one baby and it feels like its all you want.I told you how I lost mine and you kind of skoffed it off and didn't say sorry or anything like people normally do.I hope you get what you want.

I'm sorry I didn't say anything about your loss. Of course my heart goes out to you for that, I can't even imagine what that must have been like. I certainly didn't scoff it off, sorry if if seemed that way. Twins or more are no more important than any one single baby; every one is equally as important. I will be happy either way; just frustrated and searching for clues or answers either way, the best I can in the meantime. It's normal for anyone to ask questions and get others experiences and advice and suggestions. I don't feel I'm getting a sense of false hope; I'm just gaining people's experiences and thoughts either way (twins or singleton). I certainly didn't mean to downplay your experience.

And yes it could still be one. Won't I be the laughing stock if I come back after my scan to say it's just one. But my thoughts and feelings and questions are still very real to me and until I get a definite answer one way or another, all I can do is ask and put my own experiences out there. Even if gathering others' experiences and suggestions doesn't solve my issue, it helps to just talk about it and read other real people's experiences.


----------



## Kellya009

I would want to know for sure if there was one or two. If you have any reason to believe there might be multiples it's only natural to be curious. Mama bean in no way asked for stories of twin miscarriages. Seriously ladies get on the right forum.


----------



## babifever

Looks like 2 sacs to me


----------



## messica

Kellya009 said:


> I would want to know for sure if there was one or two. If you have any reason to believe there might be multiples it's only natural to be curious. Mama bean in no way asked for stories of twin miscarriages. Seriously ladies get on the right forum.

It's not about stories of twin miscarriage, but about the fact that prenatal care for a multiple pregnancy IS significantly different than it is for singletons. The supplements and monitoring are important, so important that it can mean the difference between life and death. And you can't turn back the clock.

That's all that was being pointed out. 

I'm going to exit this thread for good now but please know what's been said on both sides comes from a place of care and concern. It's not gloom and doom, but rather facts offered in an attempt to share with you the risks involved with waiting so long to confirm either way. Sharing with each other is so important, I know I've learned loads here from others even though I've long since been a mother. Being open to things I never considered before I know will only serve to help me in the future. Even if it's things that initially are unpleasant to hear. 

Either way this turns out, I do wish you the best mamabean.


----------



## smoore

I'm late but read everything and subscribing to see what you find out. :) 


My only concern would be long term not being able to take prenatals! I'm hoping you have been able to hold some of that good stuff down by now. Baby(ies) need those vitamins, which I know you know. :)


----------



## LucyLake

Platinumvague said:


> You ladies(MESSICA & LUCYLAKE) are awesome.I will leave it at that.Messica knows what i'm talking about lol

Thank you so much for your sweet compliment <3 

You will always be a twin mommy. Always <3 Please feel free to join the modi twins group me and my friends administer on FB if you so choose as we welcome all angel twin moms:

I will pm the link <3


----------



## NDH

Following to see how this story plans out :)

I'm currently following another mama who is also convinced shes having twins as well, yet to be confirmed at 19 weeks. Shes trying to find a sonographer who is willing to just do a quick head count and placenta check, but they all told her she will be getting an hour long morphology scan which she does not want, so shes in limbo too. 

I have heard stories of twins hiding one directly behind the other, and their heartbeats so synchronized they couldn't be distinguished, and combined with your scan just being done by a midwife not a qualified technician its definitely possible one was hidjng somewhere.


----------



## LucyLake

messica said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> I would want to know for sure if there was one or two. If you have any reason to believe there might be multiples it's only natural to be curious. Mama bean in no way asked for stories of twin miscarriages. Seriously ladies get on the right forum.
> 
> It's not about stories of twin miscarriage, but about the fact that prenatal care for a multiple pregnancy IS significantly different than it is for singletons. The supplements and monitoring are important, so important that it can mean the difference between life and death. And you can't turn back the clock.
> 
> That's all that was being pointed out.
> 
> I'm going to exit this thread for good now but please know what's been said on both sides comes from a place of care and concern. It's not gloom and doom, but rather facts offered in an attempt to share with you the risks involved with waiting so long to confirm either way. Sharing with each other is so important, I know I've learned loads here from others even though I've long since been a mother. Being open to things I never considered before I know will only serve to help me in the future. Even if it's things that initially are unpleasant to hear.
> 
> Either way this turns out, I do wish you the best mamabean.Click to expand...

So very well said. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Wishing you all the best on a safe delivery messica <3<3

My job is simply to inform mamabean1. I'm so very grateful for my rainbow baby boys who would NOT be here if I hadn't understood the risks early on. I choose to use my time now to discuss the risks and understand that the person hearing them will then make her own educated decision. Paying it forward, if you will, because God was so good to me. We were so very lucky to discover it was modi identical twins at 6+0. I delivered due to eclampsia with HELLP and pulmonary edema at 33+4.


----------



## LucyLake

skyesmom said:


> messica said:
> 
> 
> I think this *really* trivializes the risks involved with not just multiple pregnancies, but pregnancy in general.
> 
> Are there some women who manage to birth healthy children despite never knowing they were having multiples, or even one child? Sure! Without having access to healthcare at all? Absolutely. But that's the exception to the rule and any educated individual knows that's fact.
> 
> I remind you that all of us that post here on bnb belong to that 10%-15% of developed world, and that 85-90% of this planet lives in extreme poverty, often at the limit of starvation and with hardly ANY medical care.
> 
> so i'd say, A VAST MAJORITY of women manage without a medical care. which doesn't mean WITHOUT risks - and any educated person should be aware of that (otherwise, all those third world countries wouldn't be so densely populated, wouldn't they).
> 
> it is not that she hasn't had ANY care. She's been checked up by a midwife - TWICE. she had no other issues so far. and she will be re-checked in a WEEK. so she is getting some medical care.
> 
> i didn't mean underestimate the risks of pregnancy - i've had losses myself despite all the care given, so i know how hard it can be.
> 
> YET - i also think putting additional pressure on someone WHO CAN'T just walk in to her OB's office isn't useful at all.Click to expand...

Just because 85-90% of the world population live in abject poverty doesn't mean the rest of us DON'T have options. And mamabean1 absolutely can go to a private clinic, emergency room, lie to her OB and say she's very worried if she really wants to. By your logic, we should just ALL pretend like we're slumming it in Ethiopia :dohh: We're not though.


----------



## NDH

LucyLake said:


> skyesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> messica said:
> 
> 
> I think this *really* trivializes the risks involved with not just multiple pregnancies, but pregnancy in general.
> 
> Are there some women who manage to birth healthy children despite never knowing they were having multiples, or even one child? Sure! Without having access to healthcare at all? Absolutely. But that's the exception to the rule and any educated individual knows that's fact.
> 
> I remind you that all of us that post here on bnb belong to that 10%-15% of developed world, and that 85-90% of this planet lives in extreme poverty, often at the limit of starvation and with hardly ANY medical care.
> 
> so i'd say, A VAST MAJORITY of women manage without a medical care. which doesn't mean WITHOUT risks - and any educated person should be aware of that (otherwise, all those third world countries wouldn't be so densely populated, wouldn't they).
> 
> it is not that she hasn't had ANY care. She's been checked up by a midwife - TWICE. she had no other issues so far. and she will be re-checked in a WEEK. so she is getting some medical care.
> 
> i didn't mean underestimate the risks of pregnancy - i've had losses myself despite all the care given, so i know how hard it can be.
> 
> YET - i also think putting additional pressure on someone WHO CAN'T just walk in to her OB's office isn't useful at all.Click to expand...
> 
> Just because 85-90% of the world population live in abject poverty doesn't mean the rest of us DON'T have options. And mamabean1 absolutely can go to a private clinic, emergency room, lie to her OB and say she's very worried if she really wants to. By your logic, we should just ALL pretend like we're slumming it in Ethiopia :dohh: We're not though.Click to expand...

No she can't as A) shes not seeing an OB and B ) she'd have to then drive 17 hours to have a scan done.


----------



## skyesmom

...and she's had an ultrasound that showed one baby in there for sure, plus some shadow she wasn't sure about, and her midwife didn't find it necessary to scan further. the reason she's suspecting twins is because she's measuring ahead and is curious about it (in her 6th pregnancy, btw).

so it's a very different situation from yours Lucylake. You had a scan where mo-dis were clear since very early on (and if i remember right, you thought they were momos actually until around 20-23 weeks, so THAT WAS an emergency situation); but that's not the case here. and you can't generalize your experience to everyone.

i am sorry to hear you had all those complications, i almost lost a friend to HELLP with a singleton pregnancy, but it was obvious very early on she was having a rough one there, so she searched for help. 

my point was not to say we should all act like in Ethiopia or wherever but... mamabean IS getting prenatal care, being checked out on and at the level SHE is comfortable with.

i find it more dangerous to drive for 16-17 hours somewhere while pregnant at 12 weeks to get a scan and discover it is most probably a singleton (as her first scan indicates), rather than waiting it out until october 15th to get checked by HER midwife again and. and even if it were to be twins - nothing can be done for them at 12 weeks - so any kind of rushing to a hospital now, especially in her living condition, really wouldn't make sense.

and why i felt people needed a reminder of what the world really is like is this: there is a certain exaggeration in medical management today. if you'd spent one day working in medical or pharma industry, you'd know very well that the primary thing for hospitals and pharma especially, is how much money they can make out of each patient. just look at the increase in the C-section rate in the US over the past 30 years (for singleton pregnancies). i really doubt that american women suddenly unlearned how to birth.

so i don't say that medical care is unnecessary - but it should stay within reasonable limits. and mamabean's situation here is VERY different from yours.

your original post listing statistics from your facebook group sounded really like you were accusing the mamabean for being careless, uneducated, irresponsible and not doing enough for her babies - and that personally set me off.

because it is more than clear that she does. she is getting her care. she is also in a situation where she CAN NOT get more. and driving 16-17 hours while pregnant is ALSO quite risky, especially while having other 5 kids at home. so i really feel that mamabean, as a mother, is doing the right decision here with trusting her midwife and her own body and instincts FOR NOW.

if the situation changes, she might take different decisions. but a post like yours - to someone who's US looks like a singleton more than anything and who at the time was only TEN WEEKS pregnant and in such remote location was slightly judgmental and unnecessary.


----------



## NDH

I was also going to ask earlier (but my battery was about tondie so I just hit post) what , if any, is the actual medical benefit of confirming a multiple pregnancy and determining a multiple pregnancy prior to 20 weeks ? In my opinion, I feel like it would only cause unnecessary stress because as far as I am aware simply knowing at that gestation won't improve outcomes at all.


----------



## Mamabean1

skyesmom said:


> I couldn't agree with you more about the medical industry, skyesmom. I think more problems are created than fixed, and when you get right down to it, it's all about money. It's sad. I am well aware that a twin pregnancy CAN be more risky than a singleton and I'm not naive about that. But it does not AUTOMATICALLY mean there WILL be problems. I'm not saying it can't or won't happen to me, but my body seems so well equipped for pregnancy and birth, I have zero complications in pregnancy or birth, and no genetic markers for anything, nothing in my husband's side, etc. I have no reason to believe that my body isn't capable of growing two healthy babies just as it can grow one. However, I wouldn't be stupid about it and not get more care AS REQUIRED. I would also make my own informed, educated decisions about what's really needed in care and treatment, not just do whatever a doctor says. I would make the best decisions for my babies and myself. And no, I CAN'T get private care, as Skyesmom mentioned, because I have to drive hours and hours to get it and skyesmom is right, that's just not feasible with all my young kids and my husband's crazy schedule.
> I'm going with my midwife, and a natural home birth in the water like usual, UNLESS there are true complications that arise due to a twin pregnancy.
> 
> While I appreciate the experiences and info, the somewhat condescending tone from a few posts is really unnecessary. Kinda set me off too but I tried not to post anything equally condescending. I'm definitely the LEAST irresponsible person when it comes to my pregnancies and births, and I am doing everything I should AT THIS POINT and in my current situation. As I mentioned in at least one post, I will be going to complete my degree in Midwifery as soon as this little one (or these little ones) are in Kindergarten full time... So I am not stupid and naive and uneducated about pregnancy in general. Plus as it's been mentioned several times, this is my 6th pregnancy. I've kinda done this a few times before. And I've been educating myself and making informed decisions since the first one 7 years ago. If I am told there is a problem and given proof, I will obviously make the right decisions in as natural a way as possible. I don't believe that drugs and interventions are the be all and end all 95% of the time. If that makes me irresponsible than you can think of me as you will... I happen to think the complete opposite. If I research a problem and discover that that's the only way to ensure the health and safety of the babies, then obviously I'd go that route.
> 
> First I need to determine if there even ARE two first before anything else. For all I know there's only one healthy bub in there. No point in any worrying until (and if) necessary.


----------



## messica

NDH said:


> I was also going to ask earlier (but my battery was about tondie so I just hit post) what , if any, is the actual medical benefit of confirming a multiple pregnancy and determining a multiple pregnancy prior to 20 weeks ? In my opinion, I feel like it would only cause unnecessary stress because as far as I am aware simply knowing at that gestation won't improve outcomes at all.


Not opinion, just sneaking back to impart some fact here....you are 1000% wrong about the additional monitoring not improving both fetal and maternal outcomes. Ask any leading authority on multiples, and they'll confirm. I'll be happy to provide links to reputable sources if you're still curious.

Benefits:
- *Prescription* dose folic acid is **needed** to offer developing fetuses the same reduced risk of birth defects as a singleton on regular dose. By 20 weeks any damage to brains and spinal cords is long since done and irreversible. Average amount in a regular prenatal vitamin is 400mcg, average prescribed to a woman having multiples is 2-4mg, or more (conversion is 1000mcg/1mg). 

- Additional blood work is needed to rule out other vitamin deficiencies such as the Vitamin D deficiency I mentioned I had. Had I gone all the way to 20 weeks without prescription supplementation to correct my severe deficiency, there is a very real chance both of my boys would have been born with serious and permanent bone/joint deformities - not to mention continued to deplete my own resources and put me at further risk of things like PPD, osteoporosis etc. Vitamin D deficiency is very common, especially for Canadians. The further north you live, the higher the risk (in Alaska for example stats are that as much as 90% of the population is affected). If OP lives somewhere where alternate care is 17 hours away I'd venture to guess she lives way, waaaaaaay up there. 

- That same additional blood work (and/or urinalysis) can also detect glucose intolerance and gestational diabetes early on, which is important because the risk of developing it with a multiple pregnancy skyrockets compared to pregnancy with a singleton. Left untreated/undiagnosed often causes preventable miscarriage/stillbirth. 

- Same goes for anemia - skyrocketed risk that can definitely cause preventable miscarriage/stillbirth as well as serious maternal risk.

- And preeclampsia.

- Additional early ultrasounds to clarify if multiples are mo/mo, mo/di or di/di save lives. There are babies who were diagnosed before 20 weeks with TTTS who were able to undergo laser therapy that saved their lives. TTTS has a near 100% mortality rate if left untreated.

- Depending on maternal history (and often times just depending on results from the additional monitoring) - progesterone therapy may be necessary in the form of suppositories from day 1 of confirmation or in the form of injections of hydroxyprogesterone starting at 16 weeks. Since risk of preterm labor skyrockets in women pregnant with twins with or without a history of it, it's so important for many to have that additional therapy on board.


Almost to all of the above is completely undetectable by the mother. And not knowing doesn't negate risk. 

There are plenty more, but those are the biggie's.



(ETA - I'm not judging your choices mamabean, but I do disagree that just because you had other singleton pregnancies with no problems that you'll be fine either way. Singleton pregnancies are night and day compared to multiple pregnancies. You can neither predict similarities, or avoid complications singlehandedly with good intentions alone. I completely respect that you need to do what you feel comfortable with, but if most mothers of multiples took your approach, fact is, their little ones wouldn't be here today. That doesn't mean if that's what's going on here that yours won't or wouldn't be fine - they certainly could be even with zero monitoring throughout - just speaking in terms of odds because the stats are what they are. All that aside and I can't stress it enough, I wish you and yours well no matter how this turns out for you.)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I feel a bit sad that Mamabean has had to defend her thoughts, which relating back to the first post was, is it possible to miss a 2nd baby on a scan. I don't really understand how it got from a mothers curiosity to (what feels to me) like a complete bashing for being irresponsible for not seeking further medical involvement for something that is merely suspicion :wacko:

To come on to someone's thread and tell them that they are wrong, or misinformed, or misguided many of the other words that have been branded about is a little rude IMO.

I'm sure there aren't many women that would agree with lying to be seen by a health care professional. What's to say that whilst your lies are being looked in to there isn't another woman out there who could have been spared losing a child had she have been seen first?

I find some of the posts extremely condescending and it's totally uncalled for :nope:


----------



## Platinumvague

Maybe this should be locked.


----------



## skyesmom

noooooooo i still wanna know if it's one or two in there lol! mamabean, if this thread got out of hand and got too judgmental and offensive, please start another one, i'd really love to know...
...plus your bump pics are lovely :) :hugs:


----------



## Mamabean1

skyesmom said:


> noooooooo i still wanna know if it's one or two in there lol! mamabean, if this thread got out of hand and got too judgmental and offensive, please start another one, i'd really love to know...
> ...plus your bump pics are lovely :) :hugs:

Thank you! Was just about to post my 13 week bump pic :)

As long as its in my control to leave this thread here I will :) I know there are quite a few curious mamas! ;)

https://i57.tinypic.com/347d2xh.jpg


----------



## NDH

messica said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> I was also going to ask earlier (but my battery was about tondie so I just hit post) what , if any, is the actual medical benefit of confirming a multiple pregnancy and determining a multiple pregnancy prior to 20 weeks ? In my opinion, I feel like it would only cause unnecessary stress because as far as I am aware simply knowing at that gestation won't improve outcomes at all.
> 
> 
> Not opinion, just sneaking back to impart some fact here....you are 1000% wrong about the additional monitoring not improving both fetal and maternal outcomes. Ask any leading authority on multiples, and they'll confirm. I'll be happy to provide links to reputable sources if you're still curious.
> 
> Benefits:
> - *Prescription* dose folic acid is **needed** to offer developing fetuses the same reduced risk of birth defects as a singleton on regular dose. By 20 weeks any damage to brains and spinal cords is long since done and irreversible. Average amount in a regular prenatal vitamin is 400mcg, average prescribed to a woman having multiples is 2-4mg, or more (conversion is 1000mcg/1mg).
> 
> - Additional blood work is needed to rule out other vitamin deficiencies such as the Vitamin D deficiency I mentioned I had. Had I gone all the way to 20 weeks without prescription supplementation to correct my severe deficiency, there is a very real chance both of my boys would have been born with serious and permanent bone/joint deformities - not to mention continued to deplete my own resources and put me at further risk of things like PPD, osteoporosis etc. Vitamin D deficiency is very common, especially for Canadians. The further north you live, the higher the risk (in Alaska for example stats are that as much as 90% of the population is affected). If OP lives somewhere where alternate care is 17 hours away I'd venture to guess she lives way, waaaaaaay up there.
> 
> - That same additional blood work (and/or urinalysis) can also detect glucose intolerance and gestational diabetes early on, which is important because the risk of developing it with a multiple pregnancy skyrockets compared to pregnancy with a singleton. Left untreated/undiagnosed often causes preventable miscarriage/stillbirth.
> 
> - Same goes for anemia - skyrocketed risk that can definitely cause preventable miscarriage/stillbirth as well as serious maternal risk.
> 
> - And preeclampsia.
> 
> - Additional early ultrasounds to clarify if multiples are mo/mo, mo/di or di/di save lives. There are babies who were diagnosed before 20 weeks with TTTS who were able to undergo laser therapy that saved their lives. TTTS has a near 100% mortality rate if left untreated.
> 
> - Depending on maternal history (and often times just depending on results from the additional monitoring) - progesterone therapy may be necessary in the form of suppositories from day 1 of confirmation or in the form of injections of hydroxyprogesterone starting at 16 weeks. Since risk of preterm labor skyrockets in women pregnant with twins with or without a history of it, it's so important for many to have that additional therapy on board.
> 
> 
> Almost to all of the above is completely undetectable by the mother. And not knowing doesn't negate risk.
> 
> There are plenty more, but those are the biggie's.
> 
> 
> 
> (ETA - I'm not judging your choices mamabean, but I do disagree that just because you had other singleton pregnancies with no problems that you'll be fine either way. Singleton pregnancies are night and day compared to multiple pregnancies. You can neither predict similarities, or avoid complications singlehandedly with good intentions alone. I completely respect that you need to do what you feel comfortable with, but if most mothers of multiples took your approach, fact is, their little ones wouldn't be here today. That doesn't mean if that's what's going on here that yours won't or wouldn't be fine - they certainly could be even with zero monitoring throughout - just speaking in terms of odds because the stats are what they are. All that aside and I can't stress it enough, I wish you and yours well no matter how this turns out for you.)Click to expand...

There is absolutely no need for the condescending tone in your post. I was simply asking a question that, because I have not had the necessity to delve into and research further due to only having had singletons, I did not know the answer to.

Obviously, your experience is far different to even the usual twin pregnancies, and it seems as if it has jaded your view of pregnancy and birth in general. Please understand that for many people, pregnancy and birth is a normal physiological process that should be treated as such until there is reason to suspect otherwise.


----------



## NDH

And fab bump mamabean :). Any more luck pinpointing two distinct heartbeats?


----------



## Mamabean1

NDH said:


> And fab bump mamabean :). Any more luck pinpointing two distinct heartbeats?

Thanks! Not yet... Not like I heard the other night with my MIL. That was the most distinct it's been so far, but have no idea if it was two or an echo. Am anxious for my midwife appointment on Wednesday to see what she says.


----------



## Perplexed

Your bump is beautiful mamabean!


----------



## mod19

I'm still curious too! I've been lurking silently as I don't feel the need to exert myself in some useless online drama, but am still soooo curious! I want your instincts to be right and there to be two in there! We're confirmed at one (was iffy at first though since we used clomid and missed the timeframe to see how many follicles there were). I'm a bit on the heavy side so I don't have a bump yet, but I love seeing yours!


----------



## Bordeaux

lovely bump mine was not far off yours at 13 weeks. Also you look pretty slim like me and so pregnancy can show quicker(congrats on such a figure after 5 childrrn ). I am very excited to know how Wednesday goes x


----------



## skyesmom

amazing bump mamabean!! thanks for the pic!!


----------



## kit603

Lovely bump :) x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Lovely bump hun, hopefully your mw appointment on Wednesday might shed some light on how many babies your cooking xxx


----------



## CertainTurton

Gorgeous bump


----------



## helloeveryone

Lovely bump, 
i was as big as you at 13 weeks and I only had one baby.
It was my 6th baby.x hope you find out soon how many you have in there.


----------



## messica

NDH said:


> There is absolutely no need for the condescending tone in your post. I was simply asking a question that, because I have not had the necessity to delve into and research further due to only having had singletons, I did not know the answer to.
> 
> Obviously, your experience is far different to even the usual twin pregnancies, and it seems as if it has jaded your view of pregnancy and birth in general. Please understand that for many people, pregnancy and birth is a normal physiological process that should be treated as such until there is reason to suspect otherwise.


Yikes! 

You asked, I answered and that's it! I had no condescending tone in any of my posts, but this is the internet and I do realize things can certainly be misinterpreted. Mamabean liked the post so I'm assuming my intent wasn't lost on her - that's all that matters to me.

My twin pregnancy has actually been far less complicated than my singleton pregnancies - and exponentially less complicated than most twin pregnancies. I've had it easy peasy for sure and I have never once thought of my pregnancy as any kind of ab"normal physiological process." How odd that you'd make that accusatory leap based on anything I've said!

I'm not jaded in the least rest assured lol :thumbup: What I am is grateful to be where I am today and I'm always happy to discuss the ins and outs of the journey with other (even just prospective) twin moms. That's how I learned, that's how those before me learned, and it is a camaraderie that forms amongst multiple mom's in the name of love and concern, that's all. If you have a problem with my posting style please feel free to block me, or at the very least please cease your personal attacks - they're simply not necessary. 


Glad to hear you're getting in to see your mw again mamabean - I'll be eager to hear what she says about how you're progressing either way!


----------



## tdog

What a lovely bump their mamabean1 I'm sorry to be reading through all these rude and unnecessary comments made on this thread, it seems it has gone onto a internet drama over asking one simple question, but I'm so waiting patiently :coffee: for the outcome of weather it's 2 or 1 either way you have a gorgeous bump :) xx


----------



## LucyLake

skyesmom said:


> ...and she's had an ultrasound that showed one baby in there for sure, plus some shadow she wasn't sure about, and her midwife didn't find it necessary to scan further. the reason she's suspecting twins is because she's measuring ahead and is curious about it (in her 6th pregnancy, btw).
> 
> so it's a very different situation from yours Lucylake. You had a scan where mo-dis were clear since very early on (and if i remember right, you thought they were momos actually until around 20-23 weeks, so THAT WAS an emergency situation); but that's not the case here. and you can't generalize your experience to everyone.
> 
> i am sorry to hear you had all those complications, i almost lost a friend to HELLP with a singleton pregnancy, but it was obvious very early on she was having a rough one there, so she searched for help.
> 
> my point was not to say we should all act like in Ethiopia or wherever but... mamabean IS getting prenatal care, being checked out on and at the level SHE is comfortable with.
> 
> i find it more dangerous to drive for 16-17 hours somewhere while pregnant at 12 weeks to get a scan and discover it is most probably a singleton (as her first scan indicates), rather than waiting it out until october 15th to get checked by HER midwife again and. and even if it were to be twins - nothing can be done for them at 12 weeks - so any kind of rushing to a hospital now, especially in her living condition, really wouldn't make sense.
> 
> and why i felt people needed a reminder of what the world really is like is this: there is a certain exaggeration in medical management today. if you'd spent one day working in medical or pharma industry, you'd know very well that the primary thing for hospitals and pharma especially, is how much money they can make out of each patient. just look at the increase in the C-section rate in the US over the past 30 years (for singleton pregnancies). i really doubt that american women suddenly unlearned how to birth.
> 
> so i don't say that medical care is unnecessary - but it should stay within reasonable limits. and mamabean's situation here is VERY different from yours.
> 
> your original post listing statistics from your facebook group sounded really like you were accusing the mamabean for being careless, uneducated, irresponsible and not doing enough for her babies - and that personally set me off.
> 
> because it is more than clear that she does. she is getting her care. she is also in a situation where she CAN NOT get more. and driving 16-17 hours while pregnant is ALSO quite risky, especially while having other 5 kids at home. so i really feel that mamabean, as a mother, is doing the right decision here with trusting her midwife and her own body and instincts FOR NOW.
> 
> if the situation changes, she might take different decisions. but a post like yours - to someone who's US looks like a singleton more than anything and who at the time was only TEN WEEKS pregnant and in such remote location was slightly judgmental and unnecessary.

Agreed with most of your post. Thank you for your sweet thoughts about HELLP. Yes, we thought they were momo until week 12.

I think she's pregnant with a singleton. Obviously, you don't want to come right out and say it because she has her heart set on twins from my vantage point. I'm very blessed so I understand that sentiment. But, the scan suggests a singleton. The "second sac" is too small to be viable and likely a shadow. I don't see another yolk sac nor do I see two heartbeats suggesting identicals. Her original post indicated that "these would be identical twins in the same sac." So, I gave her the benefit of the doubt that this "might" be a dangerous momo gestation and offered input based on that.

So I wasn't calling the OP uneducated, I was simply hoping to speak to the risks of identical twinning that few in our world have to be aware of unless they've lived it. This is on the off-chance that another mom planning to go the midwife route with no scans all through a high risk ID pregnancy sees this and doesn't risk it.


----------



## CathiiNoo

I had a dream last night that you came onto your thread and said there were two babies. I had to even rush onto your journel to see if it was really a dream or I was reading your thread half asleep last night. 

I'm sorry about all the unnecessary comments mamabean1, you know what's best for you and you have taken the correct route. It was just a question of there MAYBE being twins. You know there's at least one healthy baby in there, it was just curiousity but I really hope there are two little babas. Can't wait for your next scan xxx


----------



## xxshellsxx

I've been reading along this thread and kept quiet until now - now that your bashing the twin mums who are trying to offer vital advice to a women who is convinced she is having twins!

Can i just point out that mamabean1 has started 5 threads...this one... and the other 4 of which are in the twin and multiples boards asking advice on heartbeats, two heart beats and or echos, fundal heights and the initial missed twin story and posted bump pics in the twin bump thread asking if we think it's twins! (of which we have no idea either!) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/2241527-echo-2-hbs.html 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...23-could-you-hear-2-distinct-hbs-doppler.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...2227517-point-could-you-feel-your-uterus.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-can-someone-give-me-some-insight-please.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/139181-twin-bumps-314.html

so before you start bashing people for offering advice check out what is being asked elsewhere on the boards and understand the frustration the twin mums are feeling when there is the possibility she is carrying twins and could be doing more for herself 'just in case' until she finds out for sure!


----------



## Kalabear

Beautiful baby bump mamabean!


----------



## skyesmom

xxshellsxx said:


> I've been reading along this thread and kept quiet until now - now that your bashing the twin mums who are trying to offer vital advice to a women who is convinced she is having twins!
> 
> Can i just point out that mamabean1 has started 5 threads...this one... and the other 4 of which are in the twin and multiples boards asking advice on heartbeats, two heart beats and or echos, fundal heights and the initial missed twin story and posted bump pics in the twin bump thread asking if we think it's twins! (of which we have no idea either!)
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/2241527-echo-2-hbs.html
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...23-could-you-hear-2-distinct-hbs-doppler.html
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...2227517-point-could-you-feel-your-uterus.html
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-can-someone-give-me-some-insight-please.html
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/139181-twin-bumps-314.html
> 
> so before you start bashing people for offering advice check out what is being asked elsewhere on the boards and understand the frustration the twin mums are feeling when there is the possibility she is carrying twins and could be doing more for herself 'just in case' until she finds out for sure!

shellxx hon, nobody is bashing the twin moms for offering help - it is not the intention of their post that came through as condescending and hurtful, but the way they were written.

if i am not wrong, lanet who also posted in here is a twin mom as well - and her post and her opinion didn't come through as offensive at all, moreover it was really supportive.

and as far as mamabean posting multiple threads... this is a pregnancy board. people here are all hormonal and excited and whatnot.
she did it out of curiosity - if i had a curious hunch about twins i'd probably post in both sections as well.

and mamabean definitely isn't the only mom who posted in twins section asking for opinions on scans and/or high HCG and possibility of twins... yet so far, this is the only thread where some twin moms, rather than just looking at the scan and saying "hey, i think it's just one baby in there" like they usually do with these kind of posts on their boards, came in with a very condescending tone and started listing up medical emergencies to someone who doesn't have physical access to medical care, and is getting all the care they can and they are comfortable with (at 10 weeks pregnant at time, on top of all).

_this_ i didn't find helpful - nobody denies that twin pregnancy is more challenging than a singleton one in most of the cases.

and if someone writes that they are sorry that the OP has to read through hurtful posts - i don't see it as bashing, people are just sorry that the thread degenerated from a fun and curious first tri one to a discussion.


----------



## Eleanor ace

It would be best if people who were irritated by this thread took a step back from it. The worry from twin mummies about the number or scans/level of care the OP is receiving is understandable but the OP is receiving medical care and although she suspects twins it isn't always posisble to push for more scans/care based on suspicion. I'm sure that if the scan does show twins then the level of care will increase accordingly. I'm leaving this thread open and requesting that it be kept civilised.


----------



## StillPraying

yeeeesh and I thought Facebook was drama:wacko:


----------



## Bordeaux

I agree those who do not like mamabean's choices that is fine but noting them once is more than enough. 

I begun reading this thread because it was exciting and could 
easily share the experience and 
suspense of finding out for sure as well as a break from other threads which were more downbeat. 

The fact that mamabean asked for support is all that should count right now she and most of us are carrying our little miracles and it is a nervous time and we all I am sure have every babies' interest at heart but can we just support a mother who is blessed with her 6th possibly 7th child and just keep the vibes and messages positive


----------



## messica

Eleanor ace said:


> *It would be best if people who were irritated by this thread took a step back from it.* The worry from twin mummies about the number or scans/level of care the OP is receiving is understandable but the OP is receiving medical care and although she suspects twins it isn't always posisble to push for more scans/care based on suspicion. I'm sure that if the scan does show twins then the level of care will increase accordingly. I'm leaving this thread open and requesting that it be kept civilised.


:thumbup:



Just one day left mamabean and hopefully you'll have your answer!


----------



## LucyLake

Eleanor ace said:


> It would be best if people who were irritated by this thread took a step back from it. The worry from twin mummies about the number or scans/level of care the OP is receiving is understandable but the OP is receiving medical care and although she suspects twins it isn't always posisble to push for more scans/care based on suspicion. I'm sure that if the scan does show twins then the level of care will increase accordingly. I'm leaving this thread open and requesting that it be kept civilised.

I'm not irritated. But, I will bow out of the thread now. Bumping up the seemingly never-ending attention-getter what if's on this trolling thread means bumping down someone's important "help, I'm bleeding" post in first tri. Similarly, bumping up mamabean's other 5 threads on the twin page means bumping down important questions like "do I have TTTS," "I can't breathe in this pregnancy," and "help, I have a very short cervix with funneling, have you had a successful cerclage?" And I disagree with that. 

So, it's back to unicorns and rainbows for me.

Best regards for an easy pregnancy and safe delivery mamabean1 x


----------



## xxMichellexx

Well that was unnecessarily harsh! We are all capable of scrolling past a thread we don't want to read!


----------



## Bordeaux

calling people names is not nice no matter what our opinions . words hurt and as mothers or mothers to be we should not be treating each other like this we need to set examples.


----------



## wannabemomy37

*ignoring all the bickering posts*

Good luck with your appt tomorrow, mamabean! I hope you're able to get an US to see if there's a baby hiding in there!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I hope you can get some news either way tomorrow.


----------



## babifever

Stalking, well wishes


----------



## Mamabean1

Wow. Thanks for the supportive comments and well wishesfrom many of you :) Also, I didn't know my questions were any less important than anyone else's but HEY, I guess that's how some people are viewing my questions and concerns. Scrolling past them is always an option...

I'm excited for my appointment tomorrow and will hopefully get some answers. Will post whatever update I can!


----------



## Julesillini8

Good luck! Either way hope baby ( or babies) are looking healthy! Interested to see your results! Exciting!


----------



## Perplexed

Good luck mamabean :hugs:


----------



## Mamabean1

LucyLake said:


> Eleanor ace said:
> 
> 
> It would be best if people who were irritated by this thread took a step back from it. The worry from twin mummies about the number or scans/level of care the OP is receiving is understandable but the OP is receiving medical care and although she suspects twins it isn't always posisble to push for more scans/care based on suspicion. I'm sure that if the scan does show twins then the level of care will increase accordingly. I'm leaving this thread open and requesting that it be kept civilised.
> 
> I'm not irritated. But, I will bow out of the thread now. Bumping up the seemingly never-ending attention-getter what if's on this trolling thread means bumping down someone's important "help, I'm bleeding" post in first tri. Similarly, bumping up mamabean's other 5 threads on the twin page means bumping down important questions like "do I have TTTS," "I can't breathe in this pregnancy," and "help, I have a very short cervix with funneling, have you had a successful cerclage?" And I disagree with that.
> 
> So, it's back to unicorns and rainbows for me.
> 
> Best regards for an easy pregnancy and safe delivery mamabean1 xClick to expand...

So am I reading this correctly? I'm an attention-getter posting unimportant what-if questions? Look, I've been really trying not to respond with attitude but... I take offence to that. If you don't think my questions are just as worthy as any other mama's, twins or not, then don't read them. Scroll on by to something more concrete and therefore more important. I didn't know I would be frowned upon for asking more than one question on more than one board. I posted on the multiples board because, well, that's where the experienced twin mamas are, who are more likely to have the answers or advice I'm looking for. I guess I'm not in the cool twin mommy club yet though, so it's not verified, not concrete, and until it is I get disrespected and my questions and feelings don't mean much. I'm sure there are plenty of other twin moms who had an inkling, had questions, etc. before finding out they were carrying twins. I wonder if they got the same attitude.

And no this does not mean everyone, it does not mean those who have offered advice, words of wisdom, etc. Thank you muchly for all of that. I'm only meaning the the catty and disrespectful remarks such as above. Cripes, others have stuck up for me a bunch so I figured I might as well say my piece, too. I am no less important than anyone else and my questions are real questions. My feelings are real feelings. Whether I'm right or wrong about carrying twins has no bearing on the validity of my questions.

All I'm here to do is ask questions and seek advice, and offer it (nicely) when I can. I'm pretty darn sure that's what the entire point of a pregnancy board is for.

That is all.


----------



## Bekah78

Hey Mamabean. 
I'm an identical twin. My mum was told very early on we were twins but then at following scans she was told they were mistaken and she was just carrying the one. She only had a small bump so it was missed until just before we arrived into the world. 

Whether it's one or two you're carrying I hope you have a healthy pregnancy and I'll be looking out for your updates to see if it really is twins. GL!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Good luck for your appointment today huni, hopefully you will have some answers xxx


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

LucyLake said:


> Eleanor ace said:
> 
> 
> It would be best if people who were irritated by this thread took a step back from it. The worry from twin mummies about the number or scans/level of care the OP is receiving is understandable but the OP is receiving medical care and although she suspects twins it isn't always posisble to push for more scans/care based on suspicion. I'm sure that if the scan does show twins then the level of care will increase accordingly. I'm leaving this thread open and requesting that it be kept civilised.
> 
> I'm not irritated. But, I will bow out of the thread now. Bumping up the seemingly never-ending attention-getter what if's on this trolling thread means bumping down someone's important "help, I'm bleeding" post in first tri. Similarly, bumping up mamabean's other 5 threads on the twin page means bumping down important questions like "do I have TTTS," "I can't breathe in this pregnancy," and "help, I have a very short cervix with funneling, have you had a successful cerclage?" And I disagree with that.
> 
> So, it's back to unicorns and rainbows for me.
> 
> Best regards for an easy pregnancy and safe delivery mamabean1 xClick to expand...

:shock: :nope:

Words fail me. 

Good luck for your appointment today love :hugs:


----------



## Baby_brain

Good luck today! Have been silently following your thread, but wanted to offer my support against the comments you are getting. Looking forward to your update! What a lovely bump you have!!


----------



## MissEyre

LucyLake said:


> Eleanor ace said:
> 
> 
> It would be best if people who were irritated by this thread took a step back from it. The worry from twin mummies about the number or scans/level of care the OP is receiving is understandable but the OP is receiving medical care and although she suspects twins it isn't always posisble to push for more scans/care based on suspicion. I'm sure that if the scan does show twins then the level of care will increase accordingly. I'm leaving this thread open and requesting that it be kept civilised.
> 
> I'm not irritated. But, I will bow out of the thread now. Bumping up the seemingly never-ending attention-getter what if's on this trolling thread means bumping down someone's important "help, I'm bleeding" post in first tri. Similarly, bumping up mamabean's other 5 threads on the twin page means bumping down important questions like "do I have TTTS," "I can't breathe in this pregnancy," and "help, I have a very short cervix with funneling, have you had a successful cerclage?" And I disagree with that.
> 
> So, it's back to unicorns and rainbows for me.
> 
> Best regards for an easy pregnancy and safe delivery mamabean1 xClick to expand...

Wow, just...wow. This is the meanest thing I've read on baby and bump to date. Most people can scroll on past--especially after a mod has suggested she do so--but clearly she had to get in one more jab.

Best of luck Mamabean! Clearly you've had one too many opinions thrown your way. Please do keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## RubyRedLips

As a twin mom-to-be, I'll be watching to see how this plays out.

If you're looking for predictions, I suspect there's just one super healthy little one in there. :) Good luck at today's appointment!


----------



## babifever

Can't wait to find out, my prediction is fraternal twins. Looks like two sacks to me....


----------



## skyesmom

good luck mamabean!!!


----------



## tdog

I'm quietly sat here waiting patiently :coffee: xx


----------



## misspriss

Good Luck Mamabean!


----------



## mimomma

Good luck! Looking forward to an update!!


----------



## losingtheplot

Good luck Hun x x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Silly time difference lol, hope it goes ok hun xxx


----------



## Housecat

Mamabean your bump is spectacular! How has your appt gone? Any news? It's all very exciting! Good luck!


----------



## soon2have2

Patiently waiting for an update.:flower:


----------



## Mamabean1

Well ladies... I am officially delusional! My midwife offered me a scan today, I didn't even have to ask! And my DH came too which was awesome (he was working). One little bean! Heart rate of 156. Moving all about, and able to see detailed fingers and toes. Midwife checked my tummy and said there's a fair bit of diastasis there, which would account for showing earlier so much.

So yes... I am happy with one. :) Yes, I'm sure a select few will probably do the old snicker and "I told her so" but... My questions and feelings were still real and valid. Thanks to everyone who was supporting and waiting patiently with me :)

[IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/25ezhn7.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kitta

Another one who was stalking! Congratulations on your healthy baby!!


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm glad you finally have a good answer. What a crazy bump you're growing for one kid!


----------



## babifever

Well yaaay for a healthy baby :)


----------



## Scout

Just read thru this thread....what a journey!! Congratulations!


----------



## wannabemomy37

YAY for a healthy baby!! :baby:

I think you had every reason to question you carrying twins. You had a lot of symptoms and factors that contributed to your beliefs. I am just so glad that you got a definite answer now as opposed to waiting another month!! I hope you continue to post pics of that growing belly, because I am curious to see what you'll look like in weeks/months to come!!!


----------



## Kalabear

Congratulations on a healthy baby!!! :happydance:


----------



## misspriss

Glad you got a healthy one moving around in there, and got an answer as to the showing so early. :D


----------



## mod19

Well one good healthy one is always a blessing, so congrats! (I still wanted it to be 2 though lol)


----------



## StillPraying

Yay for healthy baby and no scary complications. Glad your wondering is over but I just wanna say....ya never know....;) lol


----------



## NDH

Well I'm glad you got a scan to be able to have a definite answer. I'm disappointed for you that its just one, but at least now you know, and you don't have to worry about additional complications living in such a remote location :)


----------



## Bordeaux

congratulations and thank you for sharing your journey with us it has been very special. At least you can tell your child that they are famous already x


----------



## Perplexed

Awww I'm glad you have answers. Happy about your healthy baby and sorry about the diastasis...it's the separation of stomach muscles isn't it?


----------



## george83

Congratulations on a very healthy baby! Glad it all turned out ok in the end


----------



## CathiiNoo

Congrats mamabean1! I have a silly question, why do they label baby "A" when there's only one anyways? I've never been pregnant so I'm not sure how the scans work haha

I'm really sorry that there were some negative comments but most of us supported you either way. I wish you the best xx


----------



## Nikoru0111

I'm so happy that you have a lovely healthy baby. Been stalking this thread. I was hoping for twins for you. Currently I'm in the very early stages of pregnancy, I had a scan at 5w 4 days after cramping and bleeding showing the sac was still there with a yolk. I went back after more bleeding 2 days later at 5w 6 days. There they found an extra sac, both had yolks and fetal poles but no heartbeats. I was told I needed a d&c that day because they weren't viable! I asked if I could wait a week and that's where I am now, waiting. I'd give anything just to even have one healthy baby. You are very lucky.


----------



## skyesmom

congrats on your healthy baby!!!:happydance::happydance:

you had ALL the reasons in the world to think it's twins, so don't call yourself delusional! and if despite having one healthy LO in there, you still feel a bit sad it ain't two, it's also totally normal and expected (and NOT selfish!!)... you had your hunches and hopes and believes and an insane bump and symptoms to back it all up, so it may take some days for it to sink it that it's only one!

but as other posters said - at least now you know and your doubts are solved and you got to see your LO a bit earlier, with your OH by your side :)))))) :happydance:


----------



## xJessie91x

So glad you finally know! Congratulations :) xx


----------



## Rickles

Congratulations on a healthy baby xx


----------



## helloeveryone

Been one of your many stalkers congratulations on one healthy baby.xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations hun, glad all is well xxx


----------



## skyesmom

Nikoru0111 said:


> I'm so happy that you have a lovely healthy baby. Been stalking this thread. I was hoping for twins for you. Currently I'm in the very early stages of pregnancy, I had a scan at 5w 4 days after cramping and bleeding showing the sac was still there with a yolk. I went back after more bleeding 2 days later at 5w 6 days. There they found an extra sac, both had yolks and fetal poles but no heartbeats. I was told I needed a d&c that day because they weren't viable! I asked if I could wait a week and that's where I am now, waiting. I'd give anything just to even have one healthy baby. You are very lucky.

nicole hon, it is way too early to be dismissed as a mc!! heartbeats are hard to find even at 6-7 weeks so it is really good that you insisted on waiting for a d&c! it is really really just too early to tell and your babies are probably doing just fine :hugs: also, bleeding in early pregnancy with twins is even more common than with singletons, so i really hope you'll get some great news in a few days! and before taking any further decision, make sure to consult another doctor or OB as those you have now sound a bit hm... weird!


----------



## Nikoru0111

skyesmom said:


> Nikoru0111 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so happy that you have a lovely healthy baby. Been stalking this thread. I was hoping for twins for you. Currently I'm in the very early stages of pregnancy, I had a scan at 5w 4 days after cramping and bleeding showing the sac was still there with a yolk. I went back after more bleeding 2 days later at 5w 6 days. There they found an extra sac, both had yolks and fetal poles but no heartbeats. I was told I needed a d&c that day because they weren't viable! I asked if I could wait a week and that's where I am now, waiting. I'd give anything just to even have one healthy baby. You are very lucky.
> 
> nicole hon, it is way too early to be dismissed as a mc!! heartbeats are hard to find even at 6-7 weeks so it is really good that you insisted on waiting for a d&c! it is really really just too early to tell and your babies are probably doing just fine :hugs: also, bleeding in early pregnancy with twins is even more common than with singletons, so i really hope you'll get some great news in a few days! and before taking any further decision, make sure to consult another doctor or OB as those you have now sound a bit hm... weird!Click to expand...

Yes that is what we are going to do. I have another scan tomorrow at 6w+2. I'm so incredibly nervous right now. But we decided to wait until week 7 before agreeing to a d&c. We also decided to visit a different clinic for a second opinion if the news isn't good. I have heard from people on here that their doctors often tell them not to expect to see a heartbeat until like week 6 or 7 and not to be disappointed if they didn't see anything. Don't know why mine was like that. Maybe cultural difference? Who knows. Think this is the most stressful thing I've been through, and I've had a LOT of stress this past year. I think I get so worked up sometimes though by the actual day I tend to be calmer because I'm so tired of worrying, it's like I have no energy left.


----------



## tdog

Yey at least you have your answer now :) one healthy baby congrats hunni xx


----------



## MissEyre

Congrats on a healthy singleton!


----------



## Mamabean1

Nikoru0111 said:


> I'm so happy that you have a lovely healthy baby. Been stalking this thread. I was hoping for twins for you. Currently I'm in the very early stages of pregnancy, I had a scan at 5w 4 days after cramping and bleeding showing the sac was still there with a yolk. I went back after more bleeding 2 days later at 5w 6 days. There they found an extra sac, both had yolks and fetal poles but no heartbeats. I was told I needed a d&c that day because they weren't viable! I asked if I could wait a week and that's where I am now, waiting. I'd give anything just to even have one healthy baby. You are very lucky.

I'm also glad you waited! There have been many similar stories to yours where the baby or babies turned out just fine! Bleeding is not at all uncommon - implantation or subchorionic hemmorhage, which is a very common thing and not something to get worried about. I'm hoping everything is fine for you!!


----------



## Mamabean1

Thanks everyone! And yes it is separation of the stomach muscles. Sounds bad but it's not painful at all. It's very, very common especially in women who have given birth multiple times, and also sports-related injuries. No biggie :) But I'll be working on the little strengthening exercises that my midwife told me about. They aren't really even exercises. Easy to do. I will want my flat tummy back post partum!

And sure, I was hopeful it was twins. I feel like I'm meant to have twins at some point in my life. Maybe this just wasn't the time! I'm perfectly happy with one :)


----------



## skyesmom

mamabean, RESPECT for the flat tummy after 5 children!!!


----------



## Housecat

Congratulations on the one, this time! Maybe next time ;) you were right to questions twins though! Must be be good to know for sure now though!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations on your healthy singleton. 

And thank you for sharing your journey with us nosey lot!! :hugs:


----------



## Eleanor ace

Congratulations on a healthy looking LO! I have seperated and torn stomach muscles from my 1st pregnancy and with my 2nd I popped really early like you. It slowed down though, by the time I was due my bump was a biti smaller than with my 1st.


----------

